#  > Islam >  > Hadieth >  Biografie van Ahlul Bait/De Familie (de huishouden) van de Profeet

## bukhari

Beste bezoekers, 
Graag wil ik u hierbij voorzien van zeer belangrijke informatie wat weinigen onder u of helemaal niemand dit gelezen zou hebben doordat er in vele Arabische landen in Afrikan en in Europa en in Nederland (behalve UK) die boeken niet te verkrijgen waren maar gelukkig komt daar nu een verandering in. U kunt alvast voorproefje nemen in het Engels omdat er nog geen Nederlandse talige boeken vertaald zijn behalve eentje van Dr. Mohammed Al Tijani Al Samawi uit Tunesie die wereld wijd in vele talen is vertaald en gelukkig ook in het Nederlandse Taal over zijn zoek tocht naar de Ware Islam nadat hij een Shia Alim/geestelijke tegengekomen was gekomen die hem adviseerd om uit hun eigen boeken te lezen en niet uit de boeken van Shia's te lezen anders zou hij bevoorrecht worden. Toen hij op zoektocht ging, wist hij niet wat hij las en wel uit hun eigen boeken en bekende Hadieths zoals Muslim en Bukhari. Timidhi etc Alles en alles wat hij gehoord. gelezen en gestudeerd had in zijn hele leven over de Shia's dat ze Kafir zijn, en Imam Ali hogere positie geven dan Allah en aan de profeet en als je Shia's doodt, ga je naar paradijs etc tot de meest ondenkbare dingen als moslim broeders zijnde. 
Hij is uiteindelijk Shia geworden omdat hij de Ware Islam heeft ontdekt.
Wilt u zijn ontdekkings boek lezen, stuurt u een mailtje dan ik ervoor zorgen dat u het krijgt. Het boek kost gezegd 5-7 euro en er is geen enkele commerciele intentie. Een iedere cent wat u extra betaalt, wordt ver10voudigd in deze leven door Allah. Mocht er zijn dat u echt niets kan missen, wil ik in de naam der Allah u gratis exemplaar schenken zodat ik u kan voorzien van kennis der Islam. U moet dan wel aan anderen doorgeven als u klaar bent met het lezen. Een citaat van Imam Ali "Rijkdom der kennis wordt alsmaar groter door met anderen te delen en rijkdom der materie wordt alsmaar minder door het uitdelen"

Het boek heet "Zo werd ik geleid" Hij ging op onderzoek naar de Ware Islam. Dr. Mohammed Al Tijani Al Samawi behoorde tot Soefie orde van Tijani die weid verspreid is in Marocco, Algerije, Tunesie, Libie, Soedan en Egypte. Het is vertaal door onze Nederlandse Moslima zuster Sara Pasteur. Moge Allah aan allen belonen voor hun goed werk. Ameen!

NU OVER DE BIOGRAFIEEN VAN DE AHLUL BAIT!! ZOALS IK AL EERDER AANGAF, ZIJN ER GEEN/ARTIKELS OF BOEKEN IN HET NEDERLANDSE TAAL. WE ZIJN DRUK BEZIG OM DIT TE REALISEREN. ALS U UW REACTIE GEEFT OVER DE ARTIKELS WAT U GELEZEN HEEFT, ZIJN WIJ ZEKER EEN STUKJE VERDER!! WA ASSALAM

----------


## bukhari

Hier is deel II

P.s. ik ben vergeten om aan jullie te vragen of ook hier goed gelovige mensen tussen jullie zitten van Engels - Nederlands artikels over de Islam zouden willen vertalen? 
Niet Moslims/anders gelovigen mensen zijn eerder bereid om dit soort werk te doen en heb ook goede ervaring in het verleden. Helaas zijn mijn collega's te druk met hun werk.
Ik hoor het van u doormiddel van een mailtje.

Met vriendelijke groet/ Wa Assalam

----------


## [email protected]

Ben jij Shia?

----------


## DieSter

"Rijkdom der kennis wordt alsmaar groter door met anderen te delen en rijkdom der materie wordt alsmaar minder door het uitdelen" Imam Ali.
is een mooie uitspraak.

----------


## bukhari

Een ieder is broeder in het geloof of broeder in de mensheid. Dus wij allen of je nu wel of niet Moslim bent, zijn broeders van elkaar omdat we mensen zijn die door de Schepper gecreerd zijn!
Ook een citaat van Imam Ali (vrede zij met Hem)

Op laatste is een maand blad uitgebracht met een artikel over de gezegdes van Imam (vrede zij met Hem). Een jongen Moslim jongen nam het mee naar zijn (Christelijke) school. Toen zijn directeur de gezegdes las, stond hij helemaal versteld van. Hij ging met het maandblad elke klaslokaal binnen en las hij hardop en zei tegen alle leerlingen dat je zo moeten leven omdat enkel dit juist is en niets anders. Hij gaf 50 euro donaties voor de maandblad. 

Wa Assalam en groetjes
Jahangir Bukhari


P.s. Ik herinnerde mij opeens dat ik nog meer van die gezegdes van Imam Ali (vrede zij met Hem) op de computer had staan die van Engels naar het Nederlands moeten vertaald worden! Ik plak een aantal hier onder en de rest voeg ik bij als een attachement!

Sayings of Imam Ali (A.S.) 

1. During civil disturbance adopt such an attitude that people do not attach any importance to you - they neither burden you with complicated affairs, nor try to derive any advantage out of you. 

2. He who is greedy is disgraced; he who discloses his hardship will always be humiliated; he who has no control over his tongue will often have to face discomfort. 

3. Avarice is disgrace; cowardice is a defect; poverty often disables an intelligent man from arguing his case; a poor man is a stranger in his own town; misfortune and helplessness are calamities; patience is a kind of bravery; to sever attachments with the wicked world is the greatest wealth; piety is the best weapon of defence. 

4. Submission to Allah's Will is the best companion; wisdom is the noblest heritage; theoretical and practical knowledge are the best signs of distinction; deep thinking will present the clearest picture of every problem. 

5. The mind of a wise man is the safest custody of secrets; cheerfulness is the key to friendship; patience and forbearance will conceal many defects. 

6. A conceited and self-admiring person is disliked by others; charity and alms are the best remedy for ailments and calamities; one has to account in the next world for the deeds that he has done in this world. 

7. Man is a wonderful creature; he sees through the layers of fat (eyes), hears through a bone (ears) and speaks through a lump of flesh (tongue). 

8. When this world favors somebody, it lends him the attributes, and surpassing merits of others and when it turns its face away from him it snatches away even his own excellences and fame. 

9. Live amongst people in such a manner that if you die they weep over you and if you are alive they crave for your company. 

10. If you overpower your enemy, then pardon him by way of thankfulness to Allah, for being able to subdue him. 

11. Unfortunate is he who cannot gain a few sincere friends during his life and more unfortunate is the one who has gained them and then lost them (through his deeds). 

12. When some blessings come to you, do not drive them away through thanklessness. 

13. He who is deserted by friends and relatives will often find help and sympathy from strangers. 

14. Every person who is tempted to go astray, does not deserve punishment. 

15. Our affairs are attached to the destiny decreed by Allah, even our best plans may lead us to destruction. 

16. There is a tradition of the Holy Prophet "With the help of hair-dye turn old age into youth so that you do not resemble the Jews". When Imam Ali was asked to comment on this tradition, he said that in the early stage of Islam there were very few Muslims. The Holy Prophet advised them to look young and energetic and not to adopt the fashion of the Jews (priest) having long, white flowing beards. But the Muslims were not in minority then, theirs was a strong and powerful State, they could take up any style they liked. 

17. For those who refused to side with any party, Imam Ali or his enemies, Imam Ali said: They have forsaken religion and are of no use to infidelity also. 

18. One who rushes madly after inordinate desire, runs the risk of encountering destruction and death. 

19. Overlook and forgive the weaknesses of the generous people because if they fall down, Allah will help them. 

20. Failures are often the results of timidity and fears; disappointments are the results of bashfulness; hours of leisure pass away like summer-clouds, therefore, do not waste opportunity of doing good. 

21. If the right usurped from us is given back to us we shall take it, otherwise we shall go on claiming it. 

22. If someone's deeds lower his position, his pedigree cannot elevate it. 

23. To render relief to the distressed and to help the oppressed make amends for great sins. 

24. O son of Adam, when you see that your Lord, the Glorified, bestows His Favors on you while you disobey Him, you should fear Him (take warning that His Wrath may not turn those very blessings into misfortunes). 

25. Often your utterances and expressions of your face leak out the secrets of your hidden thoughts. 

26. When you get ill do not get nervous about it and try as much as possible to be hopeful. 

27. The best form of devotion to the service of Allah is not to make a show of it. 

28. When you have to depart from this world and have to meet death (eventually), then why wish delay (why feel nervous about death). 

29. Take warning ! He has not exposed so many of your sinful activities that it appears as if He has forgiven you (it may be that He has given you time to repent). 

30. When Imam Ali was asked about Faith in Religion, he replied that the structure of faith is supported by four pillars endurance, conviction, justice and jihad. 
Endurance is composed of four attributes: eagerness, fear, piety and anticipation (of death). so whoever is eager for Paradise will ignore temptations; whoever fears the fire of Hell will abstain from sins; whoever practices piety will easily bear the difficulties of life and whoever anticipates death will hasten towards good deeds. 
Conviction has also four aspects to guard oneself against infatuations of sin; to search for explanation of truth through knowledge; to gain lessons from instructive things and to follow the precedent of the past people, because whoever wants to guard himself against vices and sins will have to search for the true causes of infatuation and the true ways of combating them out and to find those true ways one has to search them with the help of knowledge, whoever gets fully acquainted with various branches of knowledge will take lessons from life and whoever tries to take lessons from life is actually engaged in the study of the causes of rise and fall of previous civilizations . 
Justice also has four aspects depth of understanding, profoundness of knowledge, fairness of judgment and dearness of mind; because whoever tries his best to under- stand a problem will have to study it, whoever has the practice of studying the subject he is to deal with, will develop a clear mind and will always come to correct decisions, whoever tries to achieve all this will have to develop ample patience and forbearance and whoever does this has done justice to the cause of religion and has led a life of good repute and fame. 
Jihad is divided into four branches: to persuade people to be obedient to Allah; to prohibit them from sin and vice; to struggle (in the cause of Allah) sincerely and firmly on all occasions and to detest the vicious. Whoever persuades people to obey the orders of Allah provides strength to the believers; whoever dissuades them from vices and sins humiliates the unbelievers; whoever struggles on all occasions discharges all his obligations and whoever detests the vicious only for the sake of Allah, then Allah will take revenge on his enemies and will be pleased with Him on the Day of Judgment. 

31. There are four causes of infidelity and loss of belief in Allah: hankering after whims, a passion to dispute every argument, deviation from truth; and dissension, because whoever hankers after whims does not incline towards truth; whoever keeps on disputing every argument on account of his ignorance, will always remain blind to truth, whoever deviates from truth because of ignorance, will always take good for evil and evil for good and he will always remain intoxicated with misguidance. And whoever makes a breach (with Allah and His Messenger) his path becomes difficult, his affairs will become complicated and his way to salvation will be uncertain. 
Similarly, doubt has also four aspects absurd reason- ing; fear; vacillation and hesitation; and unreasonable surrender to infidelity, because one who has accustomed himself to unreasonable and absurd discussions will never see the Light of Truth and will always live in the darkness of ignorance. One who is afraid to face facts (of life, death and the life after death) will always turn away from ultimate reality, one who allows doubts and uncertainties to vacillate him will always be under the control of Satan and one who surrenders himself to infidelity accepts damnation in both the worlds. 

32. A virtuous person is better then virtue and a vicious person is worse than vice. 

33. Be generous but not extravagant, be frugal but not miserly. 

34. The best kind of wealth is to give up inordinate desires. 

35. One who says unpleasant things about others, will himself quickly become a target of their scandal. 

36. One who hopes inordinately, impairs his deeds. 

37. When Imam Ali, marching at the head of his army towards Syria, reached Ambar, the landlords of the place came out to meet him in zeal of their love, faithfulness and respect, no sooner had they seen Imam Ali they got down from their horses and started running in front of him. Imam Ali asked the reason of their strange actions. They replied that it was their custom to show their love and respect in that way. Imam Ali replied: "By Allah, by your action you do no good whatsoever to your rulers but you tire yourself and put yourself in toils in this world and in trouble in the next. How unfortunate is that exertion, which brings harm here and in the Hereafter and how useful is that ease which keeps you in comfort in this world and away from the Hell in the next. 

38. Imam Ali once said to his son Imam Hasan, My son, learn four things from me and through them you will learn four more. If you keep them in mind your actions will not bring any harm to you: The greatest wealth is Wisdom; the greatest poverty is stupidity; the worst unso- ciableness is that of vanity and self-glorification; and the best nobility of descent exhibits itself in politeness and in refinement of manner. The next four things, my son, are: "Do not make friendship with a fool because when he will try to do you good he will do you harm; do not make a miser your friend because he will run away from you at the time of your dire need; do not be friendly with a vicious and wicked person because he will sell you and your friendship at the cheapest price and do not make friend of a liar because like a mirage he will make you visualize very near the things which lie at a great distance and will make you see at the great distance the things which are near to you". 

39. Recommended prayers cannot attain the pleasures of Allah for you when obligatory prayers are left unattended. 

40. A wise man first thinks and then speaks and a fool speaks first and then thinks. 

41. A fool's mind is at the mercy of his tongue and a wise man's tongue is under the control of his mind. 

42. One of the companions of Imam fell ill. Imam Ali called upon him and thus advised him: "Be thankful to Allah. He has made this illness a thing to atone your sins because a disease in itself has nothing to bring reward to anyone, it merely expiates one's sins and so far as reward is concerned, one has to earn it with his good words and good deeds. The Almighty Lord grants Paradise to his creatures on account of their piety and noble thoughts". 

43. May Allah Bless Kabbab bin Aratt. He embraced Islam of his own freewill and immigrated (from Makkah) cheerfully. He lived a contented life. He bowed happily before the Will of Allah and he led the life of a mujahid. 

44. Blessed is the man who always kept the life after death in his view, who remembered the Day of Judgment through all his deeds, who led a contented life and who was happy with the lot that Allah had destined for him. 45. If I cut a faithful Muslim into pieces to make him hate me, he will not turn into my enemy and if I give all the wealth of this world to a hypocrite to make him my friend he will not befriend me. It is so because the Holy Prophet has said: " O Ali! No faithful Muslim will ever be your enemy and no hypocrite will ever be your friend. " 

46. The sin which makes you sad and repentant is more liked by Allah than the good deed which turns you arrogant. 

47. Value of a man depends upon his courage; his veracity depends upon his self-respect and his chastity depends upon his sense of honor. 

48. Success is the result of foresight and resolution, foresight depends upon deep thinking and planning and the most important factor of planning is to keep your secrets to yourself. 

49. Be afraid of a gentleman when he is hungry, and of a mean person when his stomach is full. 

50. Hearts of people are like wild beasts. They attach themselves to those who love and train them. 


Taken from: 

Peak of Eloquence 
Nahjul Balagha 
Sermons and Letters of Imam Ali Ibn Abi Talib (as) 
Translated by Askari Jafri 
Eleventh Revised Edition - Islamic Seminary Publications 
ISBN 0-941724-18-2 
Contributed by Br. Ali Abbas 
[email protected]

----------


## bukhari

51. So long as fortune is favouring you, your defects will remain covered. 

52. Only he who has the power to punish can pardon. 

53. Generosity is to help a deserving person without his request, and if you help him after his request, then it is either out of self-respect or to avoid rebuke. 

54. There is no greater wealth than wisdom, no greater poverty than ignorance; no greater heritage than culture and no greater support than consultation. 

55. Patience is of two kinds: patience over what pains you, and patience against what you covet. 

56. Wealth converts a strange land into homeland and poverty turns a native place into a strange land. 

57. Contentment is the capital which will never diminish. 

58. Wealth is the fountain head of passions. 

59. Whoever warns you against sins and vices is like the one who gives you good tidings. 

60. Tongue is a beast, if it is let loose, it devours. 

61. Woman is a scorpion whose grip is sweet. 

62. If you are greeted then return the greetings more warmly. If you are favoured, then repay the obligation manifold; but he who takes the initiative will always excel in merit. 

63. The source of success of a claimant is the mediator. 

64. People in this world are like travelers whose journey is going on though they are asleep. ( Life's journey is going on though men may not feel it ). 

65. Lack of friends means, stranger in one's own country. 

66. Not to have a thing is less humiliating than to beg it. 

67. Do not feel ashamed if the amount of charity is small because to refuse the needy is an act of greater shame. 

68. To refrain from unlawful and impious source of pleasures is an ornament to the poor and to be thankful for the riches granted is the adornment of wealth. 

69. If you cannot get things as much as you desire than be contented with what you have. 

70. An ignorant person will always overdo a thing or neglect it totally. 

71. The wiser a man is, the less talkative will he be. 

72. Time wears out bodies, renews hopes, brings death nearer and 
takes away aspirations. Whoever gets anything from the world lives in anxiety for holding it and whoever loses anything passes his days grieving over the loss. 

73. Whoever wants to be a leader should educate himself before educating others. Before preaching to others he should first practice himself. Whoever educates himself and improves his own morals is superior to the man who tries to teach and train others. 

74. Every breath you take is a step towards death. 

75. Anything which can be counted is finite and will come to an end. 

76. If matters get mixed up then scrutinize the cause and you will know what the effects will be. 

77. Zirar bin Zamra Zibabi, known as Zirar Suda'i, was a companion of Imam Ali. When, after the martyrdom of Imam Ali, he went to Damascus, Muawiya called him and asked him to say something about Imam Ali. Zirar, knowing that Muawiya hated Imam Ali intensely tried to avoid this topic, but Muawiya forced him to speak. Thereupon, Zirar said: "O Amir, I had often seen Imam Ali in the depth of nights, when people were either sleeping or engrossed in amusements, he would be standing in the niche of the Masjid, with tears in his eyes and he would beseech Allah to help him maintain a pious, a virtuous and a noble character and to forsake the world. He would then address the world, saying 'O vicious world! Be away from me, why do you come in front of me like this ? Do you want to allure me ? Allah forbid that I should be allured and tempted by you and your pleasures. It is not possible. Go and try your allurements on somebody else. I do not desire to own you and do not want to have you. I have forsaken you thrice. It is like divorcing a woman thrice after which act she cannot be taken back as a wife. The life of pleasures that you offer is of a very little duration. There is no real importance in what you offer, the desire of holding you is an insult and a humiliation to sober minds. Sad is the plight of those who want to acquire you. They do not provide for the Hereafter. They have to pass through a long journey over a very difficult road towards a sat destination'. Zirar says that when he stopped, there were tears in the eyes of Muawiya who said, 'May peace of Allah be upon Abul Hasan Ali bin Abi Talib, he was undoubtedly like that. Now tell me, Zirar! How do you feel his separa- tion?' Zirar replied, "My sorrow and grief is like that of woman whose only child has been murdered in her lap". With this remark Zirar walked out of the court of Muawiya and left the city. 

78. After the Battle of Siffin, somebody asked Imam Ali whether they had been destined to fight against the Syrians. Imam Ali replied if by destiny you mean a compulsion (physical or otherwise) through which we are forced (by nature) to do a thing then it is not so. Had it been an obligation of that kind there would have been no question of reward for doing it and punishment for not doing it (when you are physically forced to do a thing, like breathing, sleeping, eating, drinking etc. then there can be no reward for doing it and no retribution for not doing it. In such cases nature forces you to do a thing and you cannot but do it), then the promised blessings and punishments in life after death will have no meaning. The Merciful Lord has given his creatures (human beings) complete freedom to do as they like, and then prohibited them from certain actions and warned them of the consequences of such actions (His Wrath and His Punishments). These orders of Allah carry in them the least trouble and lead us towards the most convenient ways of life and the rewards which He has promised for good deeds are many times more than the actions actually deserve. He sees people disobeying Him and tolerates them not because He can be overruled or be compelled to accept human supremacy over Him. He did not send His prophets to amuse Himself or provide amuse- ment for them. He did not reveal His orders without any genuine reason nor has He created the galaxies and the earth without any purpose. The Universe without plan, purpose and program is the idea of infidels and the pagans, sorry will be their plight in the leaping fires of Hell. Hearing this the man asked Imam Ali, "Then what kind of destiny was it that we had?" Imam Ali replied: "It was an order of Allah to do it like the order He has given in His Holy Book: You are destined by Allah to worship none but Him, here 'destined' means 'ordered' it does not mean physical compulsion". 

79. Acquire wisdom and truth from whomever you can because even an apostate can have them but unless they are passed over to a faithful Muslim and become part of wisdom and truth that he possesses, they have a confused existence in the minds of apostates. 

80. Knowledge and wisdom are really the privilege of a faithful Muslim. If you have lost them, get them back even though you may have to get them from the apostates. 

81. Value of each man depends upon the art and skill which he has attained. 

82. I want to teach you five of those things which deserve your greatest anxiety to acquire them: Have hope only in Allah. Be afraid of nothing but sins. If you do not know a thing never feel ashamed to admit ignorance. If you do not know a thing never hesitate or feel ashamed to learn it. Acquire patience and endurance because their relation with true faith is that of a head to a body, a body is of no use without a head, similarly true faith can be of no use without attributes of resignation, endurance and patience. 

83. A man hypocritically started praising Imam Ali, though he had no faith in him and Imam Ali hearing these praises from him said "I am less than what you tell about me but more than what you think about me". 

84. Those who have come alive out of a blood-bath live longer and have more children. 

85. One who imagines himself to be all-knowing will surely suffer on account of his ignorance. 

86. I appreciate an old man's cautious opinion more than the valor of a young man. 

87. I wonder at a man who loses hope of salvation when the door of repentance is open for him. 

88. Imam Muhammad Baqir says that Imam Ali once said: "There were two things in this world which softened the Wrath of Allah and prevented its descent upon man: One has been taken away from you; hold the other stead- fastly. The one which has been taken away from men is the Holy Prophet and the one which is still left with them and which they must hold steadfastly is repentance and atonement for sins because Allah at one place in the Holy Book addressed the Holy Prophet and said Allah would not punish them while you were among them nor while they were asking for forgiveness. (Surah Anfal, 8 : 33) 

89. Whoever keeps in order his affairs with Allah (follows His orders sincerely), Allah will also put his affairs with men in order. Whoever makes arrangement for his salvation, Allah will arrange his worldly affairs; whoever is a preacher for himself, Allah will also protect him. 

90. He is the wisest and the most knowing man who advises people not to lose hope and faith in the Mercy of Allah and not to be too sure and over-confident of immunity from His Wrath and Punishment. 

91. Like your body your mind also gets tired so refresh it by wise sayings. 

92. That knowledge which remains only on your tongue is very superficial. The intrinsic value of knowledge is that you act upon it. 

93. Take care and do not pray to the Lord, saying, "Lord! I pray to You to protect and guard me from temptations and trials", for there is none who is not tempted and tried. But beseech Him to guard you against such temptation as may lead you towards wickedness and sins because Allah says in His Holy Book, Know that your wealth and children are temptations. (Surah al-Anfal, 8: 28) it means Allah tried people through wealth and children so that it may be tested as to who is content with what he gets honestly and who is thankful to Allah for the position he is placed in with regard to his children. Though Allah knows them better than even they know themselves, yet those trials and tests are for the purpose of their realizing and knowing those deeds which merit reward or which deserve punishment. There are some people who love to have male children and hate daughters and there are some who simply crave for wealth and hate poverty. 

94. Imam Ali was asked the meaning of being well-off or well-provided for. Imam Ali replied, "Your welfare does not lie in your having enormous wealth and numerous children but it rests in your being highly educated and forbearing and in your being proud of your obedience to Allah. If you do a good deed then thank Allah for it and if you commit a sin then repent and atone for it. In this world there is a real welfare for two kinds of people, one is the person who, when commits a sin, atones for it and the other is anxious to do good as much as possible. 

95. Importance of the deeds that you have done with fear of Allah cannot be minimized and how can the deeds which are acceptable to Allah be considered unimportant. 

96. "Nearest to the prophets are those persons who have to those prophets and obey them". Saying this, Imam Ali cited a passage from the Holy Qur'an 'Best liked by Abraham and nearest to him were the people who obeyed him'. He further said, "That the present times are the times of our Holy Prophet and his faithful followers. The best friend of our Holy Prophet is he who, though not related to him, obeys the orders of Allah and his greatest enemy is the man who though related to him, disobeys Allah '. 

97. Imam Ali was told of a Kharijite that he got up in the night to pray and recite the Holy Book. Imam Ali said, "To sleep with having sincere faith in religion and Allah is better than to pray with wavering faith". 

98. Whenever a tradition of the Holy Prophet is related to you, scrutinize it, do not be satisfied with mere verbatim repetition of the same because there are many people who repeat the words containing knowledge but only few ponder over them and try to fully grasp the meaning they convey. 

99. Imam Ali heard somebody reciting the passage of the Holy Qur'an we belong to Allah and our return is towards Him, Imam Ali said, "How true it is ! Our declaring that we belong to Allah indicates that we accept Him as our Master, Owner and Lord. And when we say that our return is towards Allah indicates that we accept our mortality". 

100. Some people praised Imam Ali on his face. He replied, "Allah knows me very well and I also know myself more than you. Please, Lord ! make me better than what they imagine me to be and please excuse those Weaknesses of mine which they are not aware of".


Taken from: 

Peak of Eloquence 
Nahjul Balagha 
Sermons and Letters of Imam Ali Ibn Abi Talib (as) 
Translated by Askari Jafri 
Eleventh Revised Edition - Islamic Seminary Publications 
ISBN 0-941724-18-2 
Contributed by Br. Ali Abbas 
[email protected]

----------


## bukhari

101. To secure for you fame, credit as well as blessings, the help that you give to men in need, should possess the following attributes: whatever its extent, it should be considered by you as trifling so that it may be granted a high status; it should be given secretly, Allah will manifest it; and it must be given immediately so that it becomes pleasant. 

102. Your society will pass through a period when cunning and crafty intriguers will be favoured by status, when profligates will be considered as well-bred, well-behaved and elegant elites of the society, when just and honest persons will be considered as weaklings, when charity will be considered as a loss to wealth and property, when support and help to each other will be considered as favour and benevolence and when prayers and worship to Allah will be taken up for the sake of show to gain popularity and higher status, at such times regimes will be run under the advice of women and the youngsters will be the rulers and counselors of the State. 

103. Imam Ali's garment was very old with patches on it. When somebody drew his attention towards it, he replied, " Such dresses, when worn by men of status make them submissive to Allah and kind-hearted towards others and the faithful Muslims can conveniently follow the example ". Vicious pleasures of this world and salvation are like two enemies or two roads running in opposite directions or towards opposite poles, one to the North and the other to the South. Whoever likes to gain the pleasures and pomps of this world will hate austerity in life which is necessary to gain salvation. Reverse will be the attitude of a man desirous of achieving Eternal Bliss. One has to adopt either of the two ways of life, and as they both cannot be brought together, a man has to choose one of them. 

104. Nawf bin Fizala Bakali, the famous scholar of the early Islamic days says that one night he was with Imam Ali. In the middle of the night, Imam Ali got up from his bed, looked for sometime at the stars and inquired of Nawf whether he was awake. Nawf said: "I got from my bed replying, "Yes, Amirul Mo'minin (Commander of the Faithful) ! I am awake". 
Imam Ali said Nawf ! Those are the fortunate people who adopt piety as the principle of their lives and are fully attentive to their welfare for the Hereafter. They accept bare earth as the most comfortable bed and water as the most pleasant drink. They adopt the Holy Qur'an and prayers as their guide and protector and like Prophet Jesus Christ (Isa) they forsake the world and its vicious pleasure. 
Nawf ! Prophet David (Daud) once got up at such an hour in the night and said this was the hour when prayers of everyone who prayed were accepted except of those who forcibly collected revenues or who were scandal- mongers or were persons in the police force of a despotic regime or were musicians". 

105, Those who give up religion to better their lot in life seldom succeed. The Wrath of Allah makes them go through more calamities and losses than the gains they gather for themselves. 
106. There are many educated people who have ruined their future on account of their ignorance of religion. Their knowledge did not prove of any avail to them. 

107. More wonderful than man himself is that part of his body which is connected with his trunk with muscles. It is his brain (mind). Look what good and bad tendencies arise from it. On the one hand it holds treasures of know- ledge and wisdom and on the other it is found to harbour very ugly desires. If a man sees even a tiny gleam of success, then greed forces him to humiliate himself. If he gives way to avarice, then inordinate desires ruin him, if he is disappointed, then despondency almost kills him. If he is excited, then he loses temper and gets angry. If he is pleased, then he gives up precaution. Sudden fear makes him dull and nervous, and he is unable to think and find a way out of the situation. During the times of peace and prosperity he becomes careless and unmindful of the future. If he acquires wealth, then he becomes haughty and arrogant. If he is plunged in distress, then his agitation, impatience and nervousness disgrace him. If he is overtaken by poverty, then he finds himself in a very sad plight, hunger makes him weak, and over-feeding harms him equally. In short every kind of loss and gain makes his mind unbalanced. 

108. We, Ahlul Bayt (chosen descendants of the Holy Prophet), hold such central and balancing position in religion that those who are deficient in understanding and acting upon its principles, will have to come to us for reformation, and those who are overdoing it have got to learn moderation from us. 

109. A Divine rule can be established only by a man, who, where justice and equity are required, neither feels deficient nor weak and who is not greedy and avaricious. 

110. Sohayl bin Hunayf Ansari was a favourite companion of Imam Ali. At the time of Imam Ali's return from Siffin, he died at Kufa of the wounds sustained in the battle. His death left Imam Ali very sad and he said: "Even if a mountain loves me it will be crushed into bits". (it means people are tested with my love, and to prove it they have to pass through loss and calamities). 

111. Anyone who loves us Ahlul Bayt must be ready to face a life of austerity. 

112. No wealth is more useful than intelligence and wisdom; no solitude is more horrible than when people avoid you on account of your vanity and conceit or when you wrongly consider yourself above everybody to confide and consult; no eminence is more exalting than piety; no companion can prove more useful than politeness; no heritage is better than culture; no leader is superior to Divine Guidance; no deal is more profitable than good deeds; no profit is greater than Divine Reward; no abstinence is better than to restrain one's mind from doubts (about religion); no virtue is better than refraining from prohibited deeds; no knowledge is superior to deep thinking and prudence; no worship or prayers are more sacred than fulfillment of obligations and duties, no religious faith is loftier than feeling ashamed of doing wrong and bearing calamities patiently; no eminence is greater than to adopt humbleness; no exaltation is superior to knowledge; nothing is more respectable than forgiveness and forbear- ance; no support and defense are stronger than consultation. 

113. When a community is composed of honest, sober and virtuous people, your forming a bad opinion about anyone of its members, when nothing wicked has been seen of him, is a great injustice to him. On the contrary in a corrupt society to form good opinion of anyone of them and to trust him is to harm yourself. 

114. When somebody asked Imam Ali as to how he was getting on, he replied: "What do you want to know about a person whose life is leading him towards ultimate death, whose health is the first stage towards illness and whom society has forced out of his retreat". 

115. There are many persons whom constant grants of His Bounties turn them wicked and fit for His punishment and there are many more who have become vain and self- deceptive because the Merciful Allah has not exposed their weaknesses and vices to the world and the people speak highly about them. All this is an opportunity. No trial of the Lord is more severe than the time He allows (in which either you may repent or get deeper into vices). 

116. Two kinds of people will be damned on my account Those who form exaggerated opinion about me and those who under-estimate me because they hate me. 

117. To lose or to waste an opportunity will result in grief and sorrow. 
118. She world is like a serpent, so soft to touch, but so full of lethal poison. Unwise people are allured by it and drawn towards it, and wise men avoid it and keep away from its poisonous effects. 

119. When asked about Quraysh, Imam Ali replied that amongst them Bani Mukhzum are like sweet scented flower of Quraysh; their men are good to talk to and their women prove very good wives; Bani Abdush Shams are very intelligent and very prudent but we (of Bani Hashim) are very generous and very brave to face death. Bani Abdush Shams are more in numbers, ugly and intriguers but Bani Hashim are beautiful, good speakers and orators and very faithful as friends. 

120. What a difference is there between a deed whose pleasure passes away leaving behind it the pangs of pain and punishment and the deed whose oppressive harshness comes to an end leaving behind Divine rewards ! 

121. Imam Ali was following a funeral and as it was passing along a road, somebody laughed loudly ( a sign of discourtesy and lack of manner ). Hearing this laugh, Imam Ali remarked, " Some of us feel that death is meant for everybody except themselves or it is destined to others and not to themselves or those whom we see dying around us are only travelers going on a journey and will come back to us. It is a sad sight to see that in one moment we commit them to earth and in the next we take hold of the things left by them as if we are going to remain permanently in this world after them. The fact is that we forget sensible advice given to us and become victim of every calamity. 

122. Blessings are for the man who humbles himself before Allah, whose sources of income are honest, whose inten- tions are always honorable, whose character is noble, whose habits are sober, who gives away in the cause and in the Name of Allah, the wealth which is lying surplus with him, who controls his tongue from vicious and useless talk, who abstains from oppression, who faithfully follows the traditions of the Holy Prophet and who keeps himself away from innovation in religion. 

123. Jealousy in woman is unpardonable but in man it is a sign of his faith in religion (because Islam has permitted polygamy and prohibited polyandry). 

124. I define Islam for you in a way that nobody dared do it before me. Islam means obedience to Allah, obedience to Allah means having sincere faith in Him, such a faith means to believe in His Power, belief in His Power means recognizing and accepting His Majesty, acceptance of His Majesty means fulfilling the obligations laid down by Him and fulfillment of obligations means actions (Therefore, Islam does not mean mere faith, but faith plus deeds). 

125. I wonder at the mentality of a miser, fearing poverty he takes to stinginess and thus hastily pushes himself head- long into a state of want and destitution, he madly desires plenty and ease, but throws it away without understand- ing. In this world he, of his own free will, leads the life of a a beggar and in the next world he will have to submit an account like the rich. 
I wonder at the arrogance of a haughty and vain person. Yesterday he was only a drop of semen and tomorrow he will turn into a corpse. I wonder at the man who observes the Universe created by Allah and doubts His Being and Existence. I wonder at the man who sees people dying around him and yet he has forgotten his end. I wonder at the man who understands the marvel of genesis of creation and refuses to accept that he will be brought back to life again. I wonder at the man who takes great pains to decorate and to make comfortable this mortal habitat and totally forgets his permanent abode. 

126. Whoever is not diligent in his work, will suffer; who- ever has no share of Allah in his wealth and in his life then there is no place for him in His Realm. 

127. Be very cautious of cold in the beginning of winter and welcome it at the close of the season because cold season effects your bodies exactly as it effects the trees; in the early season its severity makes them shrivel and shed their leaves and at the end it helps them to revive. 

128. If you understand Allah's Majesty, then you will not attach any importance to the creatures. 

129. While returning from Siffin, Imam Ali passed along the cemetery of Kufa. Addressing the graves he said: "O you, who are lying in horrible and deserted houses. O you, who are shut up in the dark graves, who are alone in their abodes, strangers to the places assigned to them; you have gone ahead and preceded us, while we are also following your steps and shall shortly join you. Do you know what has happened aver you? Your houses and property was taken up by others, your widows have remarried, this is what we can tell you of this world. Can you give us some news about things around you?" Saying this, Imam Ali turned to his companions and said, "If they are permitted to speak they will inform you that the best provision for the next world is piety and virtue". 

130. Imam Ali heard someone abusing and blaming the world and said to him, "O you, who are blaming the world, who have been allured and enticed by it, and have been tempted by its false pretenses. You allowed yourself to be enamored of, to be captivated by it and then you accuse and blame it. Have you any reason or right to accuse it and to call it a sinner and seducer? Or is the world not justified in calling you a wicked knave and a sinning hypocrite? When did it make you lose your intelli- gence and reasoning? And how did it cheat you or snake false pretenses to you? Did it conceal from you the fact of the ultimate end of everything that it holds, the fact of the sway of death, decay and destruction in its domain? Did it keep you in the dark about the fate of your fore- fathers and their final abode under the earth? Did it keep the resting-place of your mothers a secret from you? Do you not know that they have returned to dust? Many a time you must have attended the sick persons and many of them you must have seen beyond the scope of medicine. Neither the science of healing nor could your nursing and attendance nor your prayers and weeping prolonged the span of their lives, and they died. You were anxious for them, you procured the best medical aid, you gathered famous physicians and provided best - medicines for them. Death could not be held back and life could not be pro- longed. In this drama and in this tragedy did the world not present you with a lesson and a moral? 
Certainly, this world is a house of truth for those who look into it carefully, an abode of peace and rest for those who understand its ways and moods and it is the best working ground for those who want to procure rewards for life in the Hereafter. It is a place of acquiring knowledge and wisdom for those who want to acquire them, a place of worship for the friends of Allah and for Angels. It is the place where prophets received revelations of Allah. It is the place for virtuous people and saints to do good deeds and to be assigned with rewards for the same. Only in this world they could trade with Allah's Favors and Blessings and only while living here they could barter their good deeds with His Blessings and Rewards. Where else could all this be done? Who are you to abuse the world when it has openly declared its mortality and mortality of everything connected with it, when it has given everyone of its inha- bitants to understand that all of them are to face death, when through its ways it has given them all an idea of calamities they have to face here, and through the sight of its temporary and fading pleasures it has given them glimpses of eternal pleasures of Paradise and suggested them to wish and work for the same. If you study it properly you will find that simply to warn and frighten you of the consequences of evil deeds and to persuade you towards good actions, every night it raises new hopes of peace and prosperity in you and every morning it places new anxieties and new worries before you. Those who passed such lives are ashamed of and repent the time so passed abuse this world. But there are people who will praise this world on the Day of Judgment that it reminded them of the Hereafter and they took advantage of these reminders. It informed them of the effects of good deeds and they made correct use of the information it advised them and they were benefited by its advice". 

131. An Angel announces daily: "Birth of more human beings means so many more will die, collection of more wealth means of much more will be destroyed, erection of more buildings means so many more ruins will come". 

132. This world is not a permanent place, it is a passage, a road on which you are passing. There are two kinds of people here: One is the kind of those who have sold their souls for eternal damnation, the other is of those who have purchased their souls and freed them from damnation. 

133. A friend cannot be considered a friend unless he is tested on three occasions: in time of need, behind your back and after your death. 

134. Anyone who has been granted four attributes will not be deprived of their (four) effects; one who prays to Allah and implores to Him will not be deprived of granting of his prayers; one who repents for his thoughts and deeds will not be refused acceptance of the repentance; one who has atoned for his sins will not be debarred from salvation and one who thanks Allah for the Blessings and Bounties will not be denied the increase in them. 
The truth of these facts is attested by the Holy Qur'an As far as prayers are concerned He says Pray to Me and I shall accept your prayers. About repentance He says: Whoever has done a bad deed or has indulged in sin and then repents and asks for His forgiveness will find Allah most Forgiving and Merciful. About being thankful He says if you are thankful for what you are given, I shall increase My Bounties and Blessings. About atonement of sin He says Allah accepts the repentance of those who have ignorantly committed vice and then soon repent for it, Allah accepts such repentance's, He is Wise and Omniscient. 135. Daily prayers are the best medium through which one can Seek the nearness to Allah. Hajj is Jihad (Holy War) for every weak person. For everything that you own there is Zakat, and Zakat of your body is fasting. The Jihad of a woman is to afford pleasant company to her husband. 

136. If you want to pray to Allah for better means of subsistence, then first give something in charity 

137. When someone is sure of the returns, then he shows generosity. 

138. Aid (from Allah) is in proportion to the trouble. 

139. He who practices moderation and frugality will never be threatened with poverty.

140. One of the conveniences in life is to have less children.

Taken from: 

Peak of Eloquence 
Nahjul Balagha 
Sermons and Letters of Imam Ali Ibn Abi Talib (as) 
Translated by Askari Jafri 
Eleventh Revised Edition - Islamic Seminary Publications 
ISBN 0-941724-18-2 
Contributed by Br. Ali Abbas 
[email protected]

----------


## bukhari

141. Loving one another is half of wisdom. 

142. Grief is half of old age. 

143. Grant of patience (from Allah) is in proportion to the extent of calamity you are passing through. If you exhibit fretfulness, irritation, and despair in calamities, then your patience and your exertions are wasted. 

144. Many persons get nothing out of their fasts but hunger and thirst, many more get nothing out of their night prayers but exertions and sleepless nights. Wise and sagacious persons are praiseworthy even if they do not fast and sleep during the nights. 

145. Defend your faith (in Allah) with the help of charity. Protect your wealth with the aid of Zakat. Let the prayers guard you from calamities and disasters. 

146. Kumayl bin Ziyad Nakha'i says that once Imam Ali put his hand in his hand and took me to the grave-yard. When he passed through it and left the city behind, he heaved a sigh and said "Kumayl, these hearts are containers of the secrets of knowledge and wisdom and the best container is the one which can hold the most and what it holds, it can preserve and protect in the best way. Therefore, remember carefully what I am telling you. Remember that there are three kinds of people: one kind is of those learned people who are highly versed in the ethics of truth and philosophy of religion, second is the kind of those who are acquiring the above knowledge and the third is that class of people who are uneducated. They follow every pretender and accept every slogan, they have neither acquired any knowledge nor have they secured any support of firm and rational convictions. Remember, Kumayl, knowledge is better than wealth because it protects you while you have to guard wealth. It decreases if you keep on spending it but the more you make use of knowledge the more it increases. What you get through wealth dis- appears as soon as wealth disappears but what you achieve through knowledge will remain even after you. 
O Kumayl ! Knowledge is power and it can command obedience. A man of knowledge during his lifetime can make people obey and follow him and he is praised and venerated after his death. Remember that knowledge is a ruler and wealth is its subject. 
O Kumayl ! Those who amass wealth, though alive, are dead to realities of life, and those who achieve know- ledge, will remain alive through their knowledge and wisdom even after their death, though their faces may disappear from the community of living beings, yet their ideas, the knowledge which they had left behind and their memory, will remain in the minds of people". 
Kumayl says that after this brief dissertation, Imam Ali pointed towards his chest and said, "Look Kumayl! Here I hold stores and treasures of knowledge. I wish I could find somebody to share it with me. Yes, I found a few, but one of them, though quite intelligent, was untrustworthy, he would sell his salvation to get hold of the world and its pleasures, he would make religion a pretence to grasp worldly power and wealth, he would make this Blessing of Allah (knowledge) serve him to get supremacy and control over friends of Allah and he would through knowledge exploit and suppress other human beings. The other person was such that he apparently obeyed truth and knowledge, yet his mind had not achieved the true light of religion, at the slightest ambiguity or doubt he would get suspicious of truth, mistrust religion and would rush towards skepticism. So neither of them was capable of acquiring the superior knowledge that I can impart. Besides these two I find some other person One of them is a slave of self and greedy for inordinate desires, which can easily drag him away from the path of religion, the other is an avaricious, grasping and acquisitive miser who will risk his life to grasp and hold wealth, none of these two will be of any use to religion or man, both of them resemble beasts having appetite for food. If sensible trustees of knowledge and wisdom totally disappear from human society then both knowledge and wisdom will suffer severely, may bring harm to humanity and may even die out. But this earth will never be without those persons who will prove the universality of truth as disclosed by Allah, they may be well-known persons, openly and fearlessly declaring the things revealed to them or they may, under fear of harm, injury or deaths hide themselves from the public gaze and may carry on their mission privately so that the reasons proving the reality of truth as preached by religion and as demonstrated by His Prophet may not totally disappear. How many are they and where could they be found? I swear by Allah that they are very few in number but their worth and their ranks before Allah are very high. Through them Allah preserves His Guidance so that they, while departing, may hand over these truths to persons like themselves. The knowledge which they have acquired has made them see the realities and visualize the truth and has instilled into them the spirit of faith and trust. The duties which were decreed as hard and unbearable by them. They feel happy in the company and association of things which frighten the ignorant and uneducated. They live in this world like everybody else but their souls soar to the heights of Divine Eminence. They are media of Allah on this earth and they invite people towards Him. How I love to meet them O Kumayl ! I have told you all that I have to say, you can go back to your place whenever you like". 

147. A man can be valued through his sayings. 

148. One who does not realize his own value is condemned to utter failure. (Every kind of complex, superiority or inferiority is harmful to man). 

149. Somebody requested Imam Ali to advise him how to lead a useful and sober life. Imam Ali thereupon advised him thus: "Do not be among those people who want to gain good returns without working hard for them, who have long hopes and keep on postponing repentance and penance, who talk like pious persons but run after vicious pleasures. Do not be among those who are not satisfied if they get more in life and are not content if their lot in life's pleasures is less (they are never satisfied), who never thank Allah for what they get and keep on constantly demanding increase in what is left with them; who advise others to such good deeds that they themselves refrain from; who appreciate good people but do not follow their ways of life; who hate bad and vicious people but follow their ways of life; who, on account of their excessive sins hate death but do not give up the sinful ways of life; who, if fallen ill, repent their ways of life and on regaining their health fearlessly readopt the same frivolous ways; who get despondent and lose all hopes, but on gaining health, become arrogant and careless; who, if faced with misfor- tunes, dangers or afflictions, turn to Allah and keep on beseeching Him for relief and when relieved or favoured with comfort and ease they are deceived by the comfortable conditions they found themselves in and forget Allah and forsake prayers; whose minds are allured by day dreams and forlorn hopes and who abhor to face realities of life; who fear for others the enormous repercussions of vices and sins but for their own deeds expect very high rewards or very light disciplinary actions. Riches make such people arrogant, rebellious and wicked, and poverty makes them despondent and lethargic. If they have to work, they work lazily and if they put up a demand they do it stubbornly. 
Under the influence of inordinate cravings, they commit sins in quick succession and keep on postponing repentance. Calamities and adversities make them give up the distinguished characteristics of Muslims (patience, hope in future and work for improvement of circumstances). They advise people with narration's of events and facts but do not take any lesson from them. They are good at preachings but bad at practice, therefore they always talk of lofty deeds but their actions belie their words. They are keen to acquire temporal pleasures but are careless and slow to achieve permanent (Divine) benefits. They think good for themselves the things which are actually injurious to them and regard harmful the things which really benefit them. They are afraid of death but waste their time and do not resort to good deeds before death overtakes them. The vices which they regard as enormous sins for others, they consider as minor shortcomings for themselves. Similarly, they attach great importance to their obedience to the orders of Allah and belittle similar actions in others. Therefore, they often criticize others and speak very highly of their own deeds. They are happy to spend their time in society of rich persons, wasting it in luxuries and vices but are averse to employing for useful purposes in company of the poor and pious people: They are quick and free to pass verdicts against others but they never pass a verdict against their own vicious deeds. They force others to obey them but they never obey Allah. They collect their dues carefully but never pay the dues they owe. They are not afraid of Allah but fear powerful men". 

150. Everyone has an end, it may be pleasant or sorrowful. 

151. Everyone, who is born, has to die and once dead he is as good as having not come into existence. 

152. One, who adopts patience, will never be deprived of success though it may take a long time to reach him. 

153. One who assents or subsribes to the actions of a group or a party is as good as having committed the deed himself. A man who joins a sinful deed makes himself responsible for two-fold punishments, one for doing the deed and the other for assenting and subscribing to it. 154. Accept promises of only those persons who can stead- fastly-adhere to their pledges. 

155. You are ordained to recognize the Imams (the right successors of the Holy Prophet) and to obey them. 

156. You have been shown, if you only care to see; you have been advised if you care to take advantage of advice; you have been told if you care to listen to good counsels. 

157. Admonish your brother (comrade) by good deeds and kind regards, and ward off his evil by favouring him. 
158. One, who enters the places of evil repute has no right to complain against a man who speaks ill of him. 

159. One, who acquires power cannot avoid favouritism. 

160. One, who is willful and conceited will suffer losses and calamities and one who seeks advice can secure advan- tages of many counsels. 

161. One, who guards his secrets has complete control over his affairs. 

162. Poverty is the worst form of death. 

163. One, who serves a person from whom he gets no reci- procal performance of duties, in fact, worships him. 

164. One should not obey anyone against the commands of Allah. 

165. Do not blame a man who delays in securing what are his just rights but blame lies on him who grasps the rights which do not belong to him. 

166. Conceit is a barrier to progress and improvement. 

167. Death is near and our mutual company is short. 

168. There is enough light for one who wants to see. 

169. It is wiser to abstain then to repent. 

170. Often inordinate desire to secure a single gain acts as a hindrance for the quest of many profitable pursuits. 

171. People often hate those things which they do not know or cannot understand. 172. One, who seeks advice learns to realize his mistakes. 

173. One who struggles for the cause of Allah secures victory over His enemies. 

174. When you feel afraid or nervous to do a thing then do it because the real harm which you may thus receive is less poignant than its expectation and fear. 175. Your supremacy over others is in proportion to the extent of your knowledge and wisdom. 

176. The best way to punish an evil-doer is to reward handsomely a good person for his good deeds. 

177. If you want to remove evil from the minds of others then first give up evil intentions yourself. 

178. Obstinacy will prevent you from a correct decision. 

179. Greed is permanent slavery. 

180. Deficiency will result in shame and sorrow but caution and foresight will bring peace and security. 

181. To keep silent when you can say something wise and useful is as bad as keeping on propagating foolish and unwise thoughts. 

182. If two opposite theories are propagated one will be wrong. 

183. When truth was revealed to me I never doubted it. 

184.I never lied and the things revealed to me were not false I never misled anybody nor was I misled. 

185. One, who starts tyranny, will repent soon. 

186. Death is never very far. 

187. One who forsakes truth earns eternal damnation. 

188. One who cannot benefit by patience will die in grief. 

189. In this world, man is a target of death, an easy prey to calamities, here every morsel and every draught is liable to choke one, here one never receives a favour until he loses another instead, here every additional day in one's life is a day reduced from the total span of his existence, when death is the natural outcome of life, how can we expect immortality? 

190. O son of Adam, if you have collected anything in excess of your actual need, you will act only as its trustee for someone else to use it. 

191. Hearts have the tendency of likes and dislikes and are liable to be energetic and lethargic, therefore, make them work when they are energetic because if hearts are forced (to do a thing) they will be blinded. 

192. When I feel angry with a person how and when should I satisfy my anger, whether at a time when I am not in a position to retaliate and people may advise me to bear patiently or when I have power to punish and I forgive. 193. Minds get tired like bodies. When you feel that your; mind is tired, then invigorate it with sober advice. 

194. If you find that somebody is not grateful for all that you have done for him, then do not get disappointed because often you will find that someone else feels under your obligation though you have done nothing for him and thus your good deeds will be compensated, and Allah will reward you for your goodness. 

195. The first fruit of forbearance is that people will sympathize with you and they will go against the man who offended you arrogantly. 

196. One who takes account of his shortcomings will always gain by it; one who is unmindful of them will always suffer. One who is afraid of the Day of Judgment, is safe from the Wrath of Allah. One who takes lessons from the events of life, gets vision, one who acquires vision becomes wise and one who attains wisdom achieves knowledge. 

197. Bear sorrows and calamities patiently, otherwise you will never be happy. 

198. One who comes into power often oppresses. 

199. Adversities often bring good qualities to the front. 

200. If a friend envies you, then he is not a true friend. 

201. Avarice dulls the faculties of judgment and wisdom. 

202. Oppression and tyranny are the worse companions for the Hereafter. 

203. The best deed of a great man is to forgive and forget. 

204. Silence will create respect and dignity; justice and fairplay will bring more friends; benevolence and charity will enhance prestige and position; courtesy will draw benevolence; service of mankind will secure leadership and good words will overcome powerful enemies. 

205. A greedy man will always find himself in the shackles of humility. 

206. There are people who worship Allah to gain His Favors, this is the worship of traders; while there are some who worship Him to keep themselves free from His Wrath, this is the worship of slaves; a few who obey Him out' of their sense of gratitude and obligations, this is the worship of free and noble men.

Taken from: 

Peak of Eloquence 
Nahjul Balagha 
Sermons and Letters of Imam Ali Ibn Abi Talib (as) 
Translated by Askari Jafri 
Eleventh Revised Edition - Islamic Seminary Publications 
ISBN 0-941724-18-2 
Contributed by Br. Ali Abbas 
[email protected]

----------


## bukhari

Beste lezers, 

Ik hoop niet dat ik jullie hiermee lastig heb gevallen maar enkel de rijkdom der kennis te willen delen die alsmaar groter wordt door met elkaar te delen!

veel lees plezier en hoop dat een ieder ander heel wijs hiermee wordt!

Mocht er zijn dat mensen zijn die mij zouden kunnen helpen met het vertalen van deze gezegdes van Engels naar Nederland, zou ik zeer op prijs stellen zodat voor een ieder begrijpbaar wordt!

Alvast bedankt.

Uw broeder in geloof of in de mensheid
Wa Assalam 
Jahangir Bukhari

----------


## bukhari

> _Geplaatst door [email protected]_ 
> *Ben jij Shia?*


Mijn lieve Zuster [email protected]@, 

Ik ben zowel Shia als Sunni. Shia waarnaar in de Quran en in Hadiths wordt verwezen. Sunnie die de ware sunnah van de Heilige profeet Mohammed (S.A.W.) en van Ahlal Bait (Zijn huishoudens) de rechtmatige opvolgers van de Profeet die door Allah zijn benoemd zoals alle profeten en niet door de mensen zelf zijn uitgekozen.

The last pilgrimage

On the 25th Zeeqaad of the 10th year of Hijra the Holy Prophet left Madina for a pilgrimage to the Holy Kaaba at Makka. This was to be the last pilgrimage of the Holy Prophet. A very large number of people were with him who performed this last pilgrimage with the Prophet. At the mount of Arafat the Prophet gave his last sermon and came out of Makka towards Madina. Half way through their route the caravan arrived at a place called Khadeer-e-Khum. It was 18th of Zilhijja 10th year of Hijra. The Prophet stopped there and made a general announcement to stop all those pilgrims with him. When all companions were assembled at the place the Prophet announced,  Know all my followers that I am about to leave this mundane world. I am leaving behind two valuable things for your future guidance. One is the Book of Allah and the other is my Ahlulbayt, (Ali, Fatima, Hassan en Hussain) that is my family. If you follow these two you will never be misled." After this the Holy Prophet took Ali by his hand, raised him up so that all can see him. The Prophet said,  Do you accept that my Self is above your Selves. When all the companions replied in unison, "Yes, O Prophet of God, we accept, "then he announced that who ever accepted him as his master, then Ali is to be their master. "O God, be witness that I have passed your message as thou have ordered. Those who have love for Ali will have love for me and those who will love me will love Allah." After this Kutba the Prophet arrived back in Madina at the end of the month of Zilhijja.

The Death of the Holy Prophet
In the month of Safar 11 Hijra, the Holy Prophet fell ill. Moof this time with the agreement of his wives the Prophet stayed at the house of Ayesha from where he would come out to the mosque and lead the prayers. One day he was very ill so he asked Ayesha to call Ali for prayers. She called her father Abubakr instead and asked him to lead the prayers. While Abubakr was leading the prayers The Prophet woke up. When he realised who was leading the prayers, he came out of the house with the help of his uncle Abbas and his Moazzin Bilal, stood in front of Abubakr and lead the prayers. From there the Prophet returned to the House of his daughter Hazrat Fatimah where he stayed until the last day of his life.

Pen and Paper
It is narrated in Saheeh Bukhari and Muslim that Ibne Abbas narrated:
When the Holy Prophet was seriously ill, and all of us were around him, he opened his eyes and said, bring me pen and paper so that I may write something which shall always guide you and shall keep you on the Right Path and shall save you from being astray. Hearing these words from the lips of the Holy Prophet, Omar said, " Ur- Rajulo la -Yahjur meaning this man was talking which makes no sense.Hasbona Kitab Allah The Book of God is sufficient for us. 
This gave rise to a dispute among the companions. Some were of the opinion that as the Holy Prophet was to be obeyed at all times and under all circumstances a pen and paper should be provided to him, while some of them were on the side of Omar. The hot discussion on that point between the companions gave rise to noise and the Holy Prophet angrily told them to go away from his presence and leave him alone.
Whenever Ibne Abbas, who was the most profound scholar and commentator of the Holy Quran and the most reliable narrator of the traditions, remembered the event of the day, he used to weep and would say, Alas, what an unfortunate day it was when the Holy Prophet demanded that a pen and paper be provided to him and there arose a dispute among his companions and they made such a noise that the Holy Prophet told them to get away from him and leave him alone. 
The Holy Prophet asked Ali to come close to him. Ali (AS) came and observing the ailing condition of the Holy Prophet raised his head and placed it on his own chest. The Prophet passed away while his head was resting on the chest of Ali (AS).
The news of the death of the Holy Prophet spread quickly among the companions. All of them came out of their house weeping and crying loudly. Umar was very upset. He took his sword out and said, nobody should say that the Prophet was dead. Then he took Abubakr away from the place to a house outside Madina called Saqeefa Bani Saada. Many companions went with them. While Ali (AS) and most of the Bani Hashim stayed in the house of the Holy Prophet while Ali (AS) prepared for his burial. The Historian Ibnul Wardi mentions in his book that the funeral bath to the Holy Prophet was given by Ali (AS), assisted by his uncle Abbas and many other relatives. The Holy Prophet laid to rest on the night of Wednesday. He was 63 years of age. He was buried in the house of his daughter Fatimah which was annexed to the Mosque of the Prophet.

A glimpse of the Holy Prophet (SA)
The best known description of the Holy Prophet appears in 'Universal History' by Tabari(d.Baghdad 310AH 923 AD) and is attributed to Imam Ali (AS) Prophets cousin and also his son-in-law.
Asked for details of the Prophets external appearance, Ali said,  He was of medium height, neither very tall nor very short. His complexion was pinkish white, his eyes were black, and his hair was thick, glossy and beautiful. A full beard framed his face. Hairs of his head were long, falling to his shoulders. They were black. His walk was so energetic that you would have said that he tore himself from the rock with each step, and yet at the same time he moved so lightly that with each stride he seemed not to touch the ground. But he did not walk proudly, as princes do. There was so much gentleness in his face that once in his presence, it was impossible to leave him. If you were hungry, you were satisfied by looking at him and thought no more of food. Any man suffering from an affliction forgot his troubles when in his presence, charmed by the gentleness of his features and his discourse. All, who saw him, agreed that they never met, neither before nor after, a man whose discourse was so delightful. His nose was straight; there was a gap between his teeth. Sometimes he would let the hair of his head fall naturally, at other times he wore it knotted into two or four bunches. At sixty three years, no more than fifteen hairs on his whole body had yet become white with age.

----------


## bukhari

The Term "Shia" in Quran and Hadith
The word "Shia" means "followers; members of party". As such, the term "Shia" alone has no negative or positive meaning unless we specify the leader of the party. If one is a Shia (follower) of the most righteous servants, then there is nothing wrong with being Shia, specially if the leader of such party has been assigned by Allah. On the other hand, if one becomes the Shia a tyrant or a wrong-doer, he shall meet with the fate of his leader. In fact, Quran indicates that on the day of Judgment people will come in groups, and each group has its leader in front of it. Allah, to whom belong Might and Majesty, said: 
One day We shall call every group of people by their respective Imams. (Quran 17:71) 
In the day of judgment, the destiny of the "followers" of each group highly depends on the destiny of his Imam (provided that they really followed that Imam). Allah mentioned in Quran that there are two types of Imams. Some Imams are those who invite people to Hell fire. They are tyrannical leaders of each era (like Pharaoh, etc.): 
And We made them (but) Imams inviting to the Fire; and on the Day of Judgment no help shall they find. In this world We continued to curse them; and on the Day of Judgment they will be among the hateful. (Quran 28:41-42). 
Certainly, being the members of the parties of such Satanic Imams has been severely denounced in Quran, and the followers of such parties will meet the fate of their leaders. However, Quran also reminds that there are Imams who are appointed by Allah as Guides for the mankind: 
"And We ASSIGNED from among them some Imams who GUIDE by Our authority since they were patient and believed firmly in Our Signs." (Quran 32:24) 
Certainly, the true followers (Shia) of these Imams will be the real prosperous on the day of resurrection. Thus being a Shia does not mean anything, unless we know the Shia of whom. Allah mentioned in Quran that Some of His righteous servants were Shia of His other righteous servants. An example was Prophet Abraham who was mentioned in Quran specifically as the Shia of Noah: 
"And most surely Abraham was among the Shia of him (i.e., Noah)" (Quran 37:83) 
(Notice that the word "Shia" is explicitly used, letter by letter, in the above verse as well as the following verse.) In another verse, Quran talks about the Shia of Moses versus the enemies of Moses: 
"And he (Moses) went into the city at a time when people (of the city) were not watching, so he found therein two men fighting, one being of his Shia and the other being his enemy, and the one who was of his Shia cried out to him for help against the one who was of his enemy" (Quran 28:15) 
In the above verse of Quran, one is named the Shia of Moses (AS) and the other one is named the enemy of Moses, and the people at that time were either the Shia or the enemy of Moses (AS). Thus Shia is an official word used by Allah in His Quran for His high rank prophets as well as their followers. Do you want to say Prophet Abraham was sectarian? How about Prophet Noah and Prophet Moses? 
If somebody calls himself a Shia, it is not due to any sectarianism, nor any innovation. It is because Quran has used the phrase for some of His best servants. The above verses that I mentioned in support of Shia, has used this term singular form (i.e., one group of followers). This means that it has special meaning, such as: THE Shia of Noah (AS), THE Shia of Moses (AS). Also in the History of Islam, Shia has been specially used for the "followers of Ali". The first individual who used this term was the Messenger of Allah himself: 
The Messenger of Allah said to Ali: "Glad tiding O Ali! Verily you and your companions and your Shia (followers) will be in Paradise." 

references: 
1.	Fadha'il al-Sahaba, by Ahmad Ibn Hanbal, v2, p655 
2.	Hilyatul Awliyaa, by Abu Nu'aym, v4, p329 
3.	Tarikh, by al-Khateeb al-Baghdadi, v12, p289 
4.	al-Awsat, by al-Tabarani 
5.	Majma' al-Zawa'id, by al-Haythami, v10, pp 21-22 
6.	al-Darqunti, who said this tradition has been transmitted via numerous authorities. 
7.	al-Sawa'iq al-Muhriqah, by Ibn Hajar Haythami , Ch. 11, section 1, p247 
Thus the Messenger of Allah (PBUH&HF) used to say the phrase of "Shia of Ali". This phrase is not something invented later! Prophet Muhammad (PBUH&HF) said that the TRUE followers of imam Ali will go to Paradise, and this is a great felicity. Also Jabir Ibn Abdillah al-Ansari narrated that: 
The Messenger of Allah (PBUH&HF) said: "The Shia of Ali are the real victorious in the day of resurrection/rising" 
Sunni references: 
	al-Manaqib Ahmad, as mentioned in: 
	Yanabi al-Mawaddah, by al-Qundoozi al-Hanafi, p62 
	Tafsir al-Durr al-Manthoor, by al-Hafidh Jalaluddin al-Suyuti, who quotes the tradition as follows: "We were with the Holy Prophet when Ali came towards us. The Holy Prophet said: He and his Shia will aquire salvation on the day of judgment." 
The "day of rising" may also refer to the day of rising of al-Mahdi (AS). But in more general term, it means the day of judgment. Also it is narrated that: 
The Messenger of Allah said: "O Ali! On the Day of Judgment I shall resort to Allah and you will resort to me and your children will resort to you and the Shia will resort to them. Then you will see where they carry us. (i.e. to Paradise)" 
Sunni reference: Rabi al-Abrar, by al-Zamakhshari 
Furthermore, it is narrated that: 
The Messenger of Allah said: "O Ali! (On the day of Judgment) you and your Shia will come toward Allah well-pleased and well-pleasing, and there will come to Him your enemies angry and stiff-necked (i.e., their head forced up). 
Sunni references: 
	al-Tabarani, on the authority of Imam Ali 
	al-Sawa'iq al-Muhriqah, by Ibn Hajar al-Haythami, Ch. 11, section 1, p236 
A more complete version of the tradition which has also been reported by the Sunnis, is as follows: 
Ibn Abbas (RA) narrated: When the verse "Those who believe and do righteous deeds are the best of the creation (Quran 98:7)" was revealed, the Messenger of Allah (PBUH&HF) said to Ali: "They are you and your Shia." He continued: "O Ali! (On the day of Judgment) you and your Shia will come toward Allah well-pleased and well-pleasing, and your enemies will come angry with their head forced up. Ali said: "Who are my enemies?" The Prophet (PBUH&HF) replied: "He who disassociates himself from you and curses you. And glad tiding to those who reach first under the shadow of al-'Arsh on the day of resurrection." Ali asked: "Who are they, O the Messenger of Allah?" He replied: "Your Shia, O Ali, and those who love you." 
Sunni references: 
	al-Hafidh Jamaluddin al-Dharandi, on the authority of Ibn Abbas 
	al-Sawa'iq al-Muhriqah, by Ibn Hajar, Ch. 11, section 1, pp 246-247 
Then Ibn Hajar provides a bizarre commentary for the first tradition, saying: 
The Shia of Ali are the Ahlussunnah since they are those who love Ahlul-Bayt as Allah and His Prophet ordered. But others (i.e., other than Sunnis) are the enemies of Ahlul-Bayt in reality for the love outside the boundary of law is the great enmity, and that was the reason for their fate. Also, the enemies of Ahlul-Bayt were al-Khawarij and their alike from Syria, not Muawiyah and other companions because they were Muteawweloon, and for them is a good reward, and for Ali and his Shia is a good reward! 
Sunni reference: 
	al-Sawa'iq al-Muhriqah, by Ibn Hajar, Ch. 11, section 1, p236 
And this is how Sunni scholars cope with the prophetic traditions in favor of "Shia of Ali"! They say that they are the real Shia! 
Let us look at one more tradition in this regard: 
The Messenger of Allah said to Ali: "The first four individuals who will enter the Paradise are me, you, al-Hasan, and al-Husain, and our progeny will be behind us, and our wives will be behind our progeny, and our Shia will be on our right side and in our company." 
Sunni references: 
	al-Manaqib, by Ahmad 
	al-Tabarani, as quoted in: 
	al-Sawa'iq al-Muhriqah, by Ibn Hajar Haythami , Ch. 11, section 1, p246 
From the above pieces of evidence, the word "Shia" is used by Allah in Quran for His prophets as well as their followers. Further, His blessed Prophet, Muhammad (PBUH&HF) has repeatedly used this word for the followers of Imam Ali (AS). The word Shia is used here in its special meaning, and moreover, it is not in plural form (Parties), rather the above verses and traditions are referring to a special party, i.e., one single party. If Shia meant sectarian, neither Allah would use it for His high rank prophets nor Prophet Muhammad (PBUH&HF) would have praised them. 
However there are some verses in Quran which uses the plural form of Shia that is "Shi-ya'a" which means "Parties/groups". This is a general meaning of this term, and not the special meaning in singular form which has been given in previous examples. Of course, only one single party is accepted by Allah and the rest are severely denounced because they have separated from that unique party. So it is clear why Allah denounced "Groups/Parties/sects" (plural form) who separated from that unique group in some verses of Quran. There can't be two righteous groups (with conflicting ideas) at the same time, because between the two leaders one is surely better and more qualified, and thus the claims and the motives of the other leader goes under question. 
However I did not locate the exact term of "Ahlussunnah wal-Jama'ah", nor did I find "al-Wahhabiyyah", "al-Salafiyyah" anywhere in the Holy Quran or the traditions of the Prophet. I agree that we should follow the Sunnah of Prophet, but I would like to discover the origin of the exact term here. We Shia are proud to follow the Sunnah of Prophet. However, the question is that which Sunnah is genuine and which one is not. The word "Sunnah" by itself does not serve the purpose of knowledge. All Muslims irrespective to their persuasions claim that they follow the Sunnah of Prophet (PBUH&HF). Please refer to the article titled "Quran and Ahlul-Bayt" for a detailed discussion in this regard. 
It should be emphasized that the Messenger of Allah never wished to divide Muslims into groups. Prophet ORDERED all people to follow Imam Ali (AS) as his agent during his life time, and as his Caliph after him. Prophet wished everybody does that. But unfortunately those who heeded him were few and were known as "Shia of Ali" who were subject to all sort of discrimination and prosecution, and suffered from day one of the demise of the Mercy to Mankind, Muhammad (PBUH&HF). If every one (or say the majority Muslims) had obeyed what prophet wished, then there wouldn't exist any group or school within Islam. Allah said in Quran: 
"Hold fast to the Rope of Allah, all of you together and do not separate" (Quran 3:103)" 
The Rope of Allah which we should not separate from, are the Ahlul-Bayt. In fact, some Sunni scholars narrated from Imam Ja'far al-Sadiq (AS) saying: 
"We are the Rope of Allah about whom Allah has said: 'Hold fast to the Rope of Allah, all of you together and do not diverge (3:103)'" 
Sunni references: 
	al-Sawa'iq al-Muhriqah, by Ibn Hajar Haythami , Ch. 11, section 1, p233 
	Tafsir al-Kabir, by al-Tha'labi, under commentary of verse 3:103 
Thus, if Allah denounces the sectarianism, He denounces those who separated from His Rope, and not those who hold fast to it! Also some said the Rope of Allah is Quran. This is also true. But by looking at the following tradition narrated by Umm Salama who said: 
The Messenger of Allah said: "Ali is with Quran, and Quran is with Ali. They shall not separate from each other till they both return to me by the Pool (of Paradise)." 
Sunni references: 
	al-Mustadrak, by al-Hakim, v3, p124 on the authority of Umm Salama 
	al-Sawa'iq al-Muhriqah, by Ibn Hajar, Ch. 9, section 2, pp 191,194 
	al-Awsat, by al-Tabarani; also in al-Saghir 
	Tarikh al-Khulafa, by Jalaluddin al-Suyuti, p173 
Then we can conclude that Imam Ali is * the Quran verbatim *. That is, Imam Ali is the Strong Rope of Allah also, because they (Quran and Ali) are non-separable. In fact, there are a huge number of traditions in authentic Sunni sources where Prophet said Quran and Ahlul-Bayt are inseparable and if Muslims want to remain in the right path, they should stick to BOTH of them. (Please refer to the article titled: Quran and Ahlul-Bayt). Therefore, one can conclude that those who separated from Ahlul-Bayt are the sectarian who divided into sects and were denounced by Allah and His prophet due to their divergence. 
In fact, the opinion of majority is not a good criteria to distinguish the false from the truth. If you look at the Quran, you will see that Quran severely denounces the majority of by frequently saying that "the majority do not understand", "the majority do not use their logic", "the majority follow their whims"... 
In another verse, Allah said: 
"You are the best nation (Ummah) that has been raised up for the (benefit of) people. You enjoin the good and forbid the evil..." (Quran 3:110). 
The best nation is also the Ahlul-Bayt. Let us remember that according to Quran, "nation" does not mean the whole people. This is even clear from the above verse that such Ummah (nation) are raised FOR benefiting the people. Thus Ummah can be only a subset of people and not the whole people. In fact one person can be a nation. Sometimes the act of a single person is worthier than the deeds of the whole nation. This was the case for Prophet Muhammad, Imam Ali, as well as the case for Prophet Abraham, peace be upon them all. Quran states that Abraham (AS) was a nation (Ummah), meaning that his deeds was more valuable than all other people. Allah stated: 
"Lo! Abraham was a nation (Ummah) who was obedient to Allah, by nature upright, and he was not of the idolaters" (Quran 16:120) 
Thus, one single individual can be a nation in the language of Quran. As for the Verse 3:100, it is interesting to note that some Sunni scholars have narrated from Abu Ja'far (Imam Baqir (AS)) that: 
Abu Ja'far (AS) said about the verse 'You are the best nation raised up for the (benefit of) people...(3:110)': "The Members of the House of the Prophet." 
Sunni references: 
	Ibn Abi Hatam, as mentioned in: 
	al-Durr al-Manthoor, by Jalaluddin al-Suyuti under commentary of verse 3:110 of holy Quran. 
Also Allah mentioned in Quran: 
"O' you who believe! Fear Allah and be with the truthful"
(Quran 9:119) 
According to some Sunni Commentaries, "the truthful" means Imam Ali (AS): 
Sunni reference: 
	Tafsir al-Durr al-Manthoor, by al-Hafidh Jalaluddin al-Suyuti, two reports: one from Ibn Mardawayh by Ibn Abbas and the second from Ibn Asakir by Abi Ja'far (AS). 
This means that people should have feared Allah and should not have separated from Imam Ali (AS) after the demise of Prophet (PBUH&HF). This unfortunately did not happen at large, and therefore, unfortunate divisions followed it. 
With respect to the world al-Siddeeq -- "The Truthful", there are many Sunni narrations in which the Messenger of Allah said: 
The Truthful are three: Hazqeel (who was) the believer of the family of Pharaoh (see Quran 40:28), and Habeeb al-Najjar (who was) the believer of the family of Yaasin (see Quran 36:20), and Ali Ibn Abi Talib who is the most virtuous one among them (see Quran 9:119)." 
Sunni references: 
	Abu Nu'aym and Ibn Asakir, on the authority of Abu Layla 
	Ibn al-Najjar, on the authority of Ibn Abbas 
	al-Sawa'iq al-Muhriqah, by Ibn Hajar, Ch. 9, section 2, pp 192-193 
In conclusion, we have shown in this article that the term Shia has been used in Quran for the followers of the great servants of Allah, and in the traditions of the Prophet for the followers of Imam Ali (AS). One who follows such divinely appointed Guide is safe from the disputes in the religion and has grasped the Strong Rope of Allah, and has been given the glad tiding of Paradise. 

Side Comments 

A Sunni brother wrote: Sunni means the one who follows the traditions (Sunnah) of the Prophet, and this is supported by the following verse of Quran: 
Certainly you have in the Apostle of Allah an excellent exemplar (beautiful pattern of conduct) for him who hopes in Allah and the latter day and remembers Allah much. (Quran 33:21) 
My comment was as follows: 
1) In the above verse neither the word "Sunnah" nor any of its derivative has been used. As I mentioned
earlier, Allah has used the terminology of "Muslim" in its exact form, letter by letter, in the verse 22:78. Also Allah used the word "Shia" again in exact form in verse 37:83 for the Prophet Abraham. However, Allah never used the words such as "Sunni" or as "Ahlussunnah" for the followers of the Prophet (PBUH&HF).

2) If you say we do not find such exact terminology, but we understand that the Prophet is our pattern, then one may say that Quran testifies that Prophet Abraham (AS) was a pattern for us as well: 
"Indeed, there is for you an excellent exemplar (beautiful pattern of conduct) in Abraham..." (Quran 60:4)
Notice that in the above verse, the phrase which has been used for Prophet Abraham (AS) is exactly the same as that of the previous quoted verse used for Prophet Muhammad (PBUH&HF). That is true for the following verse as well: 
Certainly there is for you in them (Abraham and his followers) an excellent exemplar (beautiful pattern of conduct) for him who fears Allah and the last day; and whoever turns back, then surely Allah is the Self-sufficient, the Praised. (Quran 60:6) 
Now please tell us if we can be called a Sunni because we follow Abraham's traditions? Certainly Prophet Muhammad followed the tradition of Prophet Abraham, yet Muhammad (PBUH&HF) was never called Sunni, as that result. Similarly, Prophet Abraham followed the traditions of Prophet Noah, but he was never called a Sunni. Quran mentioned that he was a Shia of Noah.
3) The word "Sunnah" has used in Quran to refer to the custom of God and the way Allah conducts the affairs and the rules governing the universe (Sunnatullah). But here we are discussing the word Sunnah referred to the Prophet (PBUH&HF), and not the rules governing the universe. As such we are looking for the term such as "Sunnatu Rasoolillah".

4) A word XXXX can be used in two ways: 
XXXXX by definition 
or 
XXXXX by label
All Muslims are Sunni by definition, but only a group of people, which are famous to this name, are Sunni by label. How they got such label needs to be investigated though.

Also, all Muslims are "obedient" by definition, but there is no special group among Muslims who are called "obedient". This shows that having a certain characteristic by definition does not force us to specify such characteristic in our label. In fact, in most cases (not all cases) the label is just a stereotype and does not reflect the real attributes of the holder of such label. Sometime the label is used to allure people to specific version of something which is found in various versions, each of which is claimed to be genuine one, by different groups. As such, it wouldn't be an intelligent practice, in general, to identify the genuineness of something with its label.

Surely, the followers of the Prophet are supposed to follow his Sunnah by definition. But were they called Sunni when Prophet Muhammad was alive? or even few years after his demise? In other words, the question to be answered is: When did the title "Ahlussunnah wal Jama'ah" come into existence in the history of Islam for a specific group of Muslims?

----------


## DieSter

Zei Imam Ali ook niet iets over stil zijn/worden?

----------


## bukhari

> _Geplaatst door DieSter_ 
> *Zei Imam Ali ook niet iets over stil zijn/worden?*


Mijn excuses dat ik jou heb doen overdonderen met al die mooie gezegdes hetgeen een beetje veel van het goede is. Ik zal dan ook hierbij laten en mijn voordeel doen met zwijgen.
Over stil zijn/worden zouden de volgende gezegdes van Imam Ali (A.S.) goed van toepasselijk zijn:

40. A wise man first thinks and then speaks and a fool speaks first and then thinks. 

41. A fool's mind is at the mercy of his tongue and a wise man's tongue is under the control of his mind. 

71. The wiser a man is, the less talkative will he be. 

91. Like your body your mind also gets tired so refresh it by wise sayings. 

Wa Assalam en groetjes
Jahangir Bukhari

Uw broeder in geloof of in de mensheid
Citaat van Imam Ali (vrede zij met Hem)

----------


## [email protected]

> _Geplaatst door bukhari_ 
> *Mijn lieve Zuster [email protected]@, 
> 
> Ik ben zowel Shia als Sunni. Shia waarnaar in de Quran en in Hadiths wordt verwezen. Sunnie die de ware sunnah van de Heilige profeet Mohammed (S.A.W.) en van Ahlal Bait (Zijn huishoudens) de rechtmatige opvolgers van de Profeet die door Allah zijn benoemd zoals alle profeten en niet door de mensen zelf zijn uitgekozen.
> 
> *


Je bent het een of het ander?

Daarom wil ik ook geen teksten vertalen, wil mezelf niet verdiepen in de Shia.

----------


## bukhari

> _Geplaatst door [email protected]_ 
> *Je bent het een of het ander?
> 
> Daarom wil ik ook geen teksten vertalen, wil mezelf niet verdiepen in de Shia.*


 \

Bedankt lieve [email protected]@ voor je duidelijke antwoord! 

Ben je bang dat je straks bekeert tot de Shia's wanneer je ering gaat verdiepen? De kans is wel heer groot dat dat gaat gebeuren wat duizenden overkomen is. 
Het is net als bij vele niet moslims die niet durven om te verdiepen in de Islam en wanneer ze dat wel doen, worden ze moslim. In Landen als Marokko, Tunesie, Egypte, Algarije en zelfs Saoedie Arabie is het heel sterk in opkomst. Bij Shia's is de Islam zo helder en logisch is als het maar kan en alles refereert naar de Allah, Profeet Mohamed en Zijn Ahlal Bait. 

Wa Assalam
Jahangir Bukhari

P.s. mocht er zijn dat je ooit toch nog interesse toont, kun je www.ahlalbait.nl bezoeken in het Nederlandse taal.
Nog bedankt voor alle tijd en energie dat je hebt besteed om mijn berichtjes te beantwoorden!

----------


## [email protected]

> _Geplaatst door bukhari_ 
> *\
> 
> Bedankt lieve [email protected]@ voor je duidelijke antwoord! 
> 
> Ben je bang dat je straks bekeert tot de Shia's wanneer je ering gaat verdiepen? De kans is wel heer groot dat dat gaat gebeuren wat duizenden overkomen is. 
> Het is net als bij vele niet moslims die niet durven om te verdiepen in de Islam en wanneer ze dat wel doen, worden ze moslim. In Landen als Marokko, Tunesie, Egypte, Algarije en zelfs Saoedie Arabie is het heel sterk in opkomst. Bij Shia's is de Islam zo helder en logisch is als het maar kan en alles refereert naar de Allah, Profeet Mohamed en Zijn Ahlal Bait. 
> 
> Wa Assalam
> ...




Hoe kijk jij aan tegen het genotshuwelijk, aangezien jij Shia bent?

Ik zal nooit bekeren tot de Shia's. Ben blij dat ik bekeerd ben tot de Sounna, alhamdullilah.  :knipoog:

----------


## DieSter

> _Geplaatst door [email protected]_ 
> *Hoe kijk jij aan tegen het genotshuwelijk, aangezien jij Shia bent?
> 
> Ik zal nooit bekeren tot de Shia's. Ben blij dat ik bekeerd ben tot de Sounna, alhamdullilah. *


Shia, Sounna wat is het verschil? is het dan niet zo dat ieder die zegt laa ilaha illa Allah het paradijs vroeg of laat zal binnen gaan? zijn zij dan niet gewoon broeders en zusters in het geloof? of is Mut'a3 huwlijk waar een man en vrouw een afspraak maken om tijdelijk te trouwen het breek punt en reden voor vijandschap?
Ik zeg niet dat jij zozeer vijandig bent maar ik zie soms wel van die fanatieke shia/sunni haters....
Maar ja zoals Allah zegt, elke partij verblijdt zich aan wat zij hebben....het is wel wat anders als dat overgaat in vijandschap en de ander willen dwingen met geweld om zich te bekeren...

----------


## [email protected]

> _Geplaatst door DieSter_ 
> *Shia, Sounna wat is het verschil? is het dan niet zo dat ieder die zegt laa ilaha illa Allah het paradijs vroeg of laat zal binnen gaan? zijn zij dan niet gewoon broeders en zusters in het geloof? of is Mut'a3 huwlijk waar een man en vrouw een afspraak maken om tijdelijk te trouwen het breek punt en reden voor vijandschap?
> Ik zeg niet dat jij zozeer vijandig bent maar ik zie soms wel van die fanatieke shia/sunni haters....
> Maar ja zoals Allah zegt, elke partij verblijdt zich aan wat zij hebben....het is wel wat anders als dat overgaat in vijandschap en de ander willen dwingen met geweld om zich te bekeren...*



Als je het verschil niet weet tussen de Shia en de Sounnies moet je ff flink de boeken induiken. 

Genotshuwelijk hebben de Shia. Trouwen zodat ze met elkaar het bed kunnen delen en daarna wordt het ongedaan gemaakt.

Ik ben geen Shia hater, lakoom dienookoon wa liya dien, maar ik ga er geen teksten van lezen/vertalen.

Je haat praatjes jegens mij mag je voor je houden, je staat immers niet voor niks op negeer.

----------


## DieSter

.

----------


## Charlus

> _Geplaatst door [email protected]_ 
> *Genotshuwelijk*


Ranzige term. Ik heb daarover op een ander forum eens een dialoog gevoerd met een moslima die leidde tot:



> _Ik schreef ooit eens_ *
> Die orfi-huwelijken waren nieuw voor mij. Enig ge-Google leverde om. "genotshuwelijk" (dat schijnt de officile vertaalde term te zijn, ik moest er hardop om lachen) op en "gelegaliseerde prostitutie". Volgens mij ligt de hypocrisie in metersdikke lagen op dit huwelijksinstituut en hoeft dan ook niet toegelicht te worden.*





> _Reactie moslima destijds_ *
> En heb je wel kunnen vinden dat het orfi huwelijk in de tijd van President van Egypte Gamal Abd-el-Nasser is ontstaan? Surprise!*


Orfi-huwelijken schijnen vooral populair te zijn bij Egyptische mannen die, laat ik zeggen, nader kennis willen maken met Westerse toeristes.
Waar jij op doelt is zeker de Mutah. Maar dan begrijp ik je probleem niet, genotshuwelijken zijn toch gewoon een gegeven in de koran? Van die "Mutah-site":



> *..wat betreft vrouwen waarmee u genotshuwelijk hebben aangegaan, geef hun hun goedgekeurde bruidsschatten; en er is geen zonde voor u in wat u wederzijds samen goedkeurt na wat het geregeld is. [Soera An-Nisa (De Vrouwen), vers 24] .
> <...>
> Op een dag, om helemaal geen reden, en hebbend geen vergunning een wet te wijzigen die door de Heilige Profeet werd ingevoerd en uitgeoefend kondigde de tweede kalief af van de preekstoel:
> Twee Moetahs (genotshuwelijk & het combineren van Hajj met Oemra) waren van kracht tijdens de tijd van de Heilige Profeet, maar nu verorden ik ze allebei onwettig; en ik zal degenen die beide Moetahs beoefenen straffen. (Tafsir Kabir, Durr al Manthur, Kashshaf, Mustadrak en anderen).
> Volgens Tirmidhi, zelfs zijn zoon [de tweede kaliefs zoon] Ibnoe Oemar weigerde met zijn vaders actie akkoord te gaan omdat het gewettigd werd door Allah en Zijn Profeet welks verklaringen nooit zouden kunnen herroepen worden door wie ook na Hem.
> Daarom houdt de sjiietische school beide Moetahs wettig. Ali ibn abi Talib keerde de onverdiende innovatie van de tweede kalief om, en daarna werd het nooit opnieuw verboden.*


De profeet zelf keurde het genotshuwelijk goed, zo lijkt het althans.

De koefaar als zelf-geproclameerde ''Cheikh'' die de moslims hun religie ''uitlegt''; kan het gekker?

----------


## Coolassprov MC

> _Geplaatst door Charlus_ 
> *
> De koefaar als zelf-geproclameerde ''Cheikh'' die de moslims hun religie ''uitlegt''; kan het gekker?*


Heb je betaald voor het gebruiken van mijn woord en beeld?

----------


## bukhari

Lieve [email protected]@, 

Pijnlijk om te lezen dat jij schrijft dat ik haat praatjes jegens jou voor me mag houden! Ik heb geen enkele haat praatjes tegenover jou gehouden en dat zou ik ook nooit doen. Over welke haat praatjes heb je nou het eigenlijk over? Ik wil dat wel lezen en misschien de anderen ook dus copy and paste!. Ik kan het mij echt niet zoiets herinneren en noch zou ik zoiets zeggen tegen iemand of het een moslim is of anders - gelovige/denkende. 
Ik hoef niet in de boeken te duiken om het verschil te onderscheiden tussen Shia en Sunnie! Wat ik schreef, is dat ik zowel Shia als Sunni ben. Ik begrijp heel goed dat de meeste moslim waaronder jij en DieSter het niet kunnen vatten als ik zeg dat ik zowel Shia als Sunnie ben. Natuurlijk ben ik dan ook verplicht om dit toe te lichten als moslim zijnde tegenover jou en tegenover anderen. Of je daarmee eens wordt of niet, doet mij dat niet ter zake want ik weet inmiddels hoe jij daarover denkt. Zeer zeker als jij de Koran Vers Surat Al Kafiroen/De ongelovigen erbij haalt, die niets anders aanduidt dat jij in dit geval de moslim moet voorstellen en ik de Kuffar/De ongelovige. Welke idiote sheikh/mufti/mullah taliban leider heeft jou dat recht gegeven om tegen een andere moslim dit te zeggen? Moge Allahs toorn op hen allen neerdalen die fitna zaaien onder de Ummah van de Profeet!
Ik zal proberen op een duidelijke manier dat aan jullie uit te leggen waarom ik Shia Sunnie Moslim ben. Ik ben Shia Moslim/Volgeling waarnaar in een aantal Aya's van de Koran verwezen wordt hetgeen hieronder te lezen zal zijn. Ik heb ook een aantal keer die artikels gestuurd/geplaatst bij verschillende topics en volgens ook naar jou gestuurd. Ik weet niet of jij dat gelezen hebt of niet. Volgens mij niet omdat het om een Shia artikel ging hetgeen jij resoluut afwijst ook al het in de Koran en in aantal bekende Sunnie Hadieths staat vermeld. Betere en een heldere beschrijving van Shia omschrijving vind je nergens anders dan in de Koran en in aantal bekende Sunnie Hadieths.Indien jij over Shia Moslims twijfelt, twijfel je aan de Koran, de Islam en aan Allah. 

Als Shia zeg ik ook dat ik een Sunni ben. Dit wil NIETS EN NIETS anders zeggen dan dat ik DE WARE SUNNAH van de Profeet Mohammed (vrede zij met Hem en Zijn familie) volg! Dit houdt ook in dat ik tevens de Sunnah van alle profeten die door Allah uitverkoren en neder gezonden waren als Moslim, Boodschappers van Allah wiens ouders ook Moslims waren en in een reine toestand als feillozen nedergezonden zijn. Daarnaast volg ik ook de Sunnah van de Ahlal Baite (vrede zij met Hen), Profeet Mohammed (S.A.W.), Imam Ali de 1e rechtmatige Khalifa en 1e Imam gekozen door de Allah eveneens als bij alle profeten, verkondigd door de Profeet Mohammed (S.A.W.) tijdens zijn laatste toespraak/preek bij Ghadeer - Kum als de rechtmatige opvolgers van de profeet Mohammed (vrede zij met Hem en Zijn Familie) die door Allah zijn uitverkorenen als de Khalifas en Imams. Dus niet die Khalifas die door de mensen zelf zijn uitgekozen en tot hun 40e in Kuffar hebben geleefd wiens ouders ook allerlei afgoden hebben zitten aanbidden en als een onreine mens ter wereld zijn gekomen..De profeten en de Imams die door Allah neder gezonden zijn feilloos, rein en ze hoeven niet besneden te worden omdat ze bij de geboorte al besneden zijn, niet gewassen hoeven te worden en ze hebben allemaal een dezelfde stamboom van Adam, Ibrahim, Musa, Ihsa, Mohammed, Fatima, Ali, Hassan, Hussain tot Mahdi. Abu Bakr, Ummar en Usman (Aisha) horen hier niet in het rijtje thuis voor alle duidelijkheid! 

Mijn vraag aan jou en aan DieStern is: Ik wil een bewijs van jullie uit de Koran zien waarin staat over Sunnie, Ahlal Sunnah Wal Jamah, Hanifis, Malikis, Mullah Omar, Osama Bin Laden, Sheik Mounnie, Taliban?????????. Ik wil koste wat kost een bewijs van jullie zien uit de Koran! 

Ik wens jullie veel lees plezier!
Wa Assalam 
Jahangir Bukhari 

uw broeder in geloof of in de mensheid (citaat van Imam Ali (A.S.)


DE AHLAL BAIT ZIJN:

Profeet Mohammed (S.A.W.)
Sayeda Fatima Zahra (S.A) Leider van de vrouwen in het Paradijs

1e Imam Ali (A.S) 1e Imam en Khalifa
2e Imam Hassan (A.S) Leider van de jeugd in het Paradijs
3e Imam Hussain (A.S) Leider van de jeugd in het Paradijs en Martelaar
4e Imam Zain ul Abedeen(A.S) 
5e Imam Bakir (A.S) 
6e Imam Jafer Sadiq (A.S) 
7e Imam Musa Kazim (A.S) 
8e Imam Ali Raza (A.S) 
9e Imam Mohammad Taqi (A.S) 
10e Imam Ali Naqi (A.S) 
11e Imam Hassan Askri (A.S) 
12e Imam Mehdi (A.S) De Verlossen en de Imam van deze tijd!


Shia in the light of Quran and Hadith

By Syed Hassan Bokhari 
Please note that the followers of Muaweyah (L) and Yazeed (L), the Sipah e Sahaba, Wahabi, Taliban and other croups refer to Shias as Kaafirs (infidels)!
Surah As-Saffat - Verse 83 clearly displays the word "Shia'tehee" in Arabic
The concept of Sharia was first propagated by Hadhrath Nuh =Noah (a.s.) The followers of Hadhrath Nuh (a.s.) path were referred to as Shia. This is clear from the fact that we read when referring to Hadhrath Ibrahim (a.s) Allah (swt) says that he was following the religion of Hadhrath Nuh (as). 

We read in Surah As-Saffat (Ch:37) Verse 83:

Verily Ibrahim was a Shia of Nuh.

The Prophet (s) was likewise from the people of Ibrahim that is because Allah (swt) says in Surah al Baqarah verse 134:

They say: "Become Jews or Christians and you would be guided (To salvation)." Say No (I would rather) follow the Religion of Abraham

Surah Al-Qasas - Verse 15 again uses the word Shia for Prophet Musa (AS) followers.
This therefore means that Hadhrath Muhammad (s) was a Shia of Hadhrath Ibrahim (as) - who was a Shia of Hadhrath Nuh (as). The term Shia, should therefore not be viewed with hostility rather previous Prophets and their adherents were Shia.

And he entered the City at a time when its people were not watching: and he found there two men fighting,- one of his Shia, and the other, of his enemies. (Qur'an 28:15).
In this verse, Hadhrath Musa (as)s party are referred to as Shia because Hadhrath Musa (as) was Shia. His followers were Shia as declared by the Holy Quran. This fact is acknowledged by the scholars of Ahlul Sunnah.

In Tafsir Bidhawi Volume 4 page 125 (Egypt edition)
One was his Shia in others one that followed his path.

Allamah Farah Baghawi in his Muallim ul Tanzil Volume 3 page 175 (India, Bombay edition) writes:

The fighter was a Shia - a momin, his enemy was a Kaffir.

Shia in light of hadith of the Prophet(s)
Hadhrath Ali (as) and his Shia are the best of creations

It is in praise of the Shia of Ali that Allah (swt) sent down the following revelation: 

Those who believe and do righteous deeds are the best of the creatures. Their reward from their Lord shall be everlasting gardens, below which flow rivers, they will abide there forever. Well pleased is God with them and they are well pleased with Him (Qur'an 98:7).
Ya Rasool Allah
Muhammad bin Ali narrates in Tafsir ibne Jarir, Volume 33 page 146 (Cairo edition) that the Prophet (s) said The best of creations are you Ali and your Shias. 

Jalaladin Suyuti, (849 - 911 AH) is one of the highest ranked Sunni scholars of all time. In his commentary of this verse, he records through 3 asnad (chains) of narrators, that the Prophet (s) told his companions that the verse referred to Ali and his Shia: 

I swear by the one who controls my life that this man (Ali) and his Shia shall secure deliverance on the day of ressurection.
TDM Volume 6 page 379 (Cairo edition)

The 3 Sahaba who narrated this hadith are (1) Ali (as) himself (2) Jabir bin Abdullah Ansari (ra) (3) Abdullah ibne Abbas (ra). They are acknowledged by the majority school as truthful narrators of hadith. Had this been in a Shia book, our opponents would have deemed it a forgery, but its presence in their own books has perplexed the minds of many of their scholars.

There are no hadith in which the Prophet (s) guaranteed paradise for a specific Sahaba and his followers, with the sole exception of Ali (as) and his Shia. Other Sunni scholars have also recorded this hadith from Jabir bin Abdullah Ansari in their commentaries of the above verse.
Tafsir Fatha ul bayan Volume 10 page 333 (Egypt edition) &
Tafsir Fatha ul Qadir, Volume 5 page 477

Hadhrath Abdullah ibne Abbas narrates that when this verse descended the Prophet (s) Ali you and your Shia will be joyful on the Day of Judgement (ibid Suyuti).

Ahmad ibn Hajr al Makki quotes from Imam Dar Qatany in his al Sawaiqh al Muhriqa page 159 (Cairo edition) O Abul Hasan you and your Shia will attain paradise.

The Shia will enter Heaven with the Prophet (s), Hadhrath Ali (as) and the pure Imams
Ibn Hajr records this tradition from Imam Tabarani:
O Ali four people will enter heaven first of all. You, Hasan, Hussain, me and your descendents will follow us and our wives will follow our descendents and our Shia will be to the left and right of us.

The Prophet (s) promised to meet Ali (as) and his Shia at the fountain of Kawthur

Hadhrath Ali narrates in Tafsir Durre Mansur, Volume 6 page 379 (Cairo edition)
Have you not heard this verse Their reward from their Lord shall be everlasting gardens, below which flow rivers, they will abide there forever? This verse refers to you and your Shia, I promise you that I will be meet you at the Fountain of Kawthur.

Seventy thousand Shias will enter Heaven without any questioning

Whilst salvation will be for the Shia of course deeds will differ amongst the followers. It is indeed part of the articles of faith of the Ahlul Sunnah that:

Prophet Muhammad (peace and blessings be upon him) had once observed that as many as seventy thousand of his followers will be allowed entry in to paradise without any questioning.
Islam: The Basic Articles of Faith - According to the Beliefs of the Ahl al Sunna wa al Jamaa - a Modern English translation of Bahar-e-Shariat Part One (Unamed author) page 67 (First edition, Crescent Publishing, Rochdale 1998)

The question that one should ask is Did the Prophet (s) expand any further on who this blessed group would be? The answer is recorded by the Shafii scholar al Maghazli who records a tradition from Anas bin Malik, that he heard the Prophet (s) say:

Seventy thousand people will go to heaven without questions, the Prophet then turned to Ali and said they will be from among your Shia and you will be their Imam

Sunni Reference:
Manaqib Ali al Murtaza, page 184 by al Maghazli al Shafii

What should also be noted is the fact that whilst some verses in the Quran are concerned with a specific episode / incident there are some that have a general applicability for all times. Clearly this verse, helps Man to identify the fact that that group who believe and do righteous deeds are the best of the creatures.

The verse is a guarantee that at all times, in every era these type of individuals shall exist. If the Prophet (s)s commentary of that verse is that it is Hadhrath Ali (as) and his Shia that are being referred here, then that means that the Shia compliment this verse.

This means that that in the same way that this verse will exist until the end of the world, Ali (as)s Shia will likewise exist to provide a practical commentary to it. The fact that the Prophet (s) had made reference to Ali and his Shia during his lifetime proves that the Shia existed then.

Furthermore, the very fact that this verse has never been abrogated means that from then until the Day of Judgment, if one is seeking to identify the best of creations s/he will need to turn to Ali (as) and his Shia. There exist no traditions in which the Prophet (s) guaranteed paradise for a specific companion and his followers, with the sole exception of Ali (as) and his Shia.

If the term Ahl' al Sunna wa'al Jammah existed in a definitive form from the moment of the death of the Holy Prophet, undoubtedly some Hadith fabricators would have put this name in and substituted it for the name Shia. But since this term did not exist till the reign of Al Mansur, a whole century after the death of the Holy Prophet, no such Hadith exists. So what was the title given to the early companions?.

The companions, the Muhajireen and Ansar were Shia

The highly respected Sunni scholar Al Muhaddith Shah Abdul Aziz Dehlavi in his discussion of hadith relating to Ali and his Shia writes:

The title Shia was first given to those Muhajireen and Ansar who gave Bayah to Ali (may Allah enlighten his face), they were his steadfast faithful followers during his (Alis) khilafat, they remained close to him, and they always fought his enemies, and kept on following Alis commands and prohibitions the true Shia are these who came in 37 Hijri
Taufa Ithna Ashari, (Gift to the Twelvers) (Farsi edition p 18, publishers Sohail Academy, Lahore, Pakistan).

(NB: 37 Hijri -the year Hadhrath Ali (as) fought Muawiyah at Siffeen).


By : Sr. Sayeeda Abid Ali
The Ahlal Bait are the Godly ones of the Family of the Holy Prophet whom the Muslim World as a whole unanimously acknowledges as the Pure Personalities and hold them as INFALLIBLE Holy ones PURIFIED By God Himself. 
The Almighty Allah has bestowed His trust on Ale Muhammad (The descendants of Muhammad, Peace Be Upon Them), who are the Strongholds of His Commandments. From where they are expounded and interpreted. They are The Fountain Heads of Knowledge Created by Him, Shelters for His Teachings, Forts for Heavenly Books, And lofty Citadels to defend His Religion. Islam needed help and support, By them Allah made Islam strong and powerful.* 
"And We assigned from among them some Imams(Leaders) who guide by Our Authority since they were patient and believed firmly in Our Signs. (Qur'an 32:24)
And, He it is who made the stars for you that ye maybe rightly guided by observing them in the darkness of the land and the sea; Indeed we have made plain the Signs for the people who can know. (Qur'an 6:97). 
The Holy Prophet said: 
"As the stars in the sky are the Source of guidance to the travellers, The Holy Ones of my Ahlal Bait ( The Twelve Imams) are The Source of Guidance for the people. And, as the stars will remain in the sky until The Day of Judgment, The earth will never be without a Divinely Guide from My Ahlal Bait, That is an Imam". (Imam Mahdi (A.S.))
And say those who disbelieve: "why hath not a sign been sent down unto him(Muhammad); Verily thou art a warner and for every people there is a guide (13:7) 
Firmly Ground in Knowledge: 
"He (God) is He Who Has revealed The Book (Quran) to you. Some of its verses are decisive; they are the Essence of The Book and the others are ambiguous; so as for those in whose hearts there is perversity, they follow the part of it which is ambiguous, seeking to mislead (people) and seeking to give it ( their own) interpretation. But NONE knows its interpretation , Save God and those who are firmly established in Knowledge".(Qur'an 3:7). 
"Nay These are The Verses of The Qur'an in the Breast of those who are gifted with Knowledge. (Qur'an: 29:49).
The Blessed Ones: 
Guide us in the straight path: The path of those whom Thou hast blessed. (1:6&7). 
They are those whom Allah has blessed among the Prophets and the truthfulls and the martyrs and the righteous. (4:69) 
These are The Ones on The Guidance from their Lord and these are The Ones shall be The successful ones. (Qur'an: 2:5).
The Purified Ones: 
Verily It is Qur'an honourable, in a Book hidden, Toucheth It not save the purified ones. Sent down by The Lord of the Worlds. (56:77 to 80). 
The Highest degree of purity means to be kept constantly away from all the causes of impurity. This is termed as the State of Infallibility in Knowledge, character and action. It could have been applied generally to the whole mankind who are keeping aloof from all the impurities as The Word of God Commands; But, God expressively Has confined His Order to certain Group of Individuals by excluding the rest of the mankind from it in His Divine Will by declaring the 'Ahlal Bait' as the persons purified by Him to be constantly in touch with the Qur'an in its original, hidden, well protected, exalted and purified form. It was Allah's Wish to remove all Blemish from them: 
Verily, verily God intendeth to keep off from you (every kind of filth), "O' ye The People of The House (Ahlul Bait), and purify you with a thorough purification. (Qur'an: 33:33).
Commandment to love Ahlal Bait 
In this Last Word of God (Qur'an), The Holy Prophet is being Commanded to ask the believers to love his kith and kin (that is his Ahlal Bait) and that would be the return of his apostleship. 
That is of which God Give the glad tidings unto His servants who believe and do good deeds; Say thou ('O' Apostle Muhammad!) " I demand not of you any recompense for it (the toils of apostleship) save THE LOVE OF (MY) RELATIVES...(42:23). 
Ordinance of God : 
And after returning from City of Mecca after his last or the parting Pilgrimage (Hajjatul Vida) at a place called Ghadeer e Khum this verse was revealed to The Holy Prophet Muhammad, which occupies a very important and a leading position in The Holy Qur'an and forms a very vital part of The Word of God: 
"O Apostle! deliver what has been Revealed to you from your Lord, and if you do it not, then you have not delivered His Message, and Allah will protect you from the people, surely Allah will not guide the unbelieving people" (5:67) 
Acknowledgement of Ali as the Successor: 
History reports how the Holy Prophet stopped the caravan, delivered a long sermon, before a mammoth assemble of thousands of the pilgrims and he was standing there to convey the Message to the Muslims and to perform the duty he was ordered to perform. Continuing the sermon, he said 
"O people! Shortly I shall be called (to the Heaven), I am leaving amidst you, two most precious things, worthy of obedience, THE BOOK of ALLAH (THE HOLY QUR'AN), and 'MY AHLAL BAIT' (The members of his family, Ali and Fatima and their Godly issues), Should ye be attached to these Two, Never shall ye get astray after me, for Verily these TWO will not separate from each other until they meet me at the Fountain of Kausar (Paradise)."And then he called Ali Ibne Abi Taleb and raising him with the miraculous strength of his apostolic arms declared: 
Man Kunto Maulaho Fa Haaza Ali-Yun Maulahu 
Whomsoever I am The Maula, (Lord, Master), This ALI is his Maula. 
And declared Him as The Ameer Ul Momeyneen (Commander of the faithful). 
Then the Prophet said "Go now, and let those who have been present here today repeat and convey to those who are absent all that they have seen and heard." 
Approval of The Religion: 
And immediately after this historic event, the Divine inspiration again descended revealing: 
"This day I perfected for you, your religion, and have completed my favour on you and chosen for you ISLAM (to be ) the Religion", .(5:3). 
Commandment To Believe: 
Mankind! Verily The Apostle Mohammed hath come unto you with TRUTH from your Lord. Believe then unto him, it is good for you and if you disbelieve then God is whatever is in the Heavens and the Earth and God is All Knowing, All Wise. (4:170). 
And We made them Imams (Leaders) by OUR Command and We revealed to them the doing of Good and the keeping up of Prayers and giving of the alms. (And Us)(Alone) did they serve (21:73) 
God is He who sent down The Book with Truth and The Balance. What shall make you know , haply the hour (of Reckoning) be nigh (42:17) 
"The Two inseparable Associates each one of whom stands as a witness to the truth of the other." Since the Ahlal Bait carry as much weight in the eyes of Allah as The Holy Quran, the former has the same qualities as the latter. Just as the Qur'an is true from beginning to end without the shadow of untruth in it, and just as it is incumbent(duty) of every Muslim to obey its commands, so also must the 
Ahlal Bait be perfectly true and sincere guides whose commands must be followed by all. Therefore there can be no escape of accepting their leadership and following their creed and faith. The Muslims are bound by the sayings of prophet to follow them and no one else. 
Those who have faith in god and do righteous deeds they are the best of creatures (khairul barriya). (98:7) 
These are none but our Infallible Twelve Imams. 
Peace And The Mercy Of God Be Upon Muhammad And His Descendants. 
 Lord Who distinguished Muhammad and His descendants with Excellence; 
 Entrusted them with Thy mission; 
 And favored them with Thy privilege (of intercession); 
 Who made them The Heirs to The Prophets; 
Who sealed upon them the succession and Guardianship of the Religion; 
 Who taught them The knowledge of all what was and all that remains; 
 Who made the hearts for mankind yearn for them. 
Lord, Bless Muhammad and his descendants, The Pure Ones, and Do unto us what Thou art Worthy of doing in this world, and the hereafter. Verily Thou Has Power over all things. 
References: 
Part of sermon from Nahjul Balagha 
"The Right Path" Translation of: al Muraja't 
Salutation to Imams: Imam Zain al Abedeen's: 
Al Sahifah Al Sajjadiyyah. 
Qur'an Mir S.V. Ahmed Ali & M. Shakir & 
Fundamentals of Islam: Agha Mehdi Pooya & Al Kafi

----------


## bukhari

Assalam Alaikum [email protected]@,

Over Muta'h onderwerp stuur ik je later de documenten op omdat ik nu geen tijd heb. Ik hou het liever op Muta'h Zawaj in plaats van genotshuwelijk, Muta'h Misjyar. Als jij Muta'h Zawaj als genots huwelijk beschrijft hetgeen in de Kora'n en in Hadieths als Halal verklaar is. Dan zou het bij jou waarschijnlijk Zinah wat als Haram verklaar is, Halal zijn of niet? Ben hel niewssgierig om jou menig te lezen. Trouwens van welke vorm heb jij inmiddels gebruikt gemaakt want daar ben ik nog benieuwder naar?

Wa Assalam
Jahangir Bukhari

----------


## [email protected]

> _Geplaatst door bukhari_ 
> *Lieve [email protected]@, 
> 
> Pijnlijk om te lezen dat jij schrijft dat ik haat praatjes jegens jou voor me mag houden! Ik heb geen enkele haat praatjes tegenover jou gehouden en dat zou ik ook nooit doen. Over welke haat praatjes heb je nou het eigenlijk over? Ik wil dat wel lezen en misschien de anderen ook dus copy and paste!. Ik kan het mij echt niet zoiets herinneren en noch zou ik zoiets zeggen tegen iemand of het een moslim is of anders - gelovige/denkende. 
> Ik hoef niet in de boeken te duiken om het verschil te onderscheiden tussen Shia en Sunnie! Wat ik schreef, is dat ik zowel Shia als Sunni ben. Ik begrijp heel goed dat de meeste moslim waaronder jij en DieSter het niet kunnen vatten als ik zeg dat ik zowel Shia als Sunnie ben. Natuurlijk ben ik dan ook verplicht om dit toe te lichten als moslim zijnde tegenover jou en tegenover anderen. Of je daarmee eens wordt of niet, doet mij dat niet ter zake want ik weet inmiddels hoe jij daarover denkt. Zeer zeker als jij de Koran Vers Surat Al Kafiroen/De ongelovigen erbij haalt, die niets anders aanduidt dat jij in dit geval de moslim moet voorstellen en ik de Kuffar/De ongelovige. Welke idiote sheikh/mufti/mullah taliban leider heeft jou dat recht gegeven om tegen een andere moslim dit te zeggen? Moge Allahs toorn op hen allen neerdalen die fitna zaaien onder de Ummah van de Profeet!
> Ik zal proberen op een duidelijke manier dat aan jullie uit te leggen waarom ik Shia Sunnie Moslim ben. Ik ben Shia Moslim/Volgeling waarnaar in een aantal Aya's van de Koran verwezen wordt hetgeen hieronder te lezen zal zijn. Ik heb ook een aantal keer die artikels gestuurd/geplaatst bij verschillende topics en volgens ook naar jou gestuurd. Ik weet niet of jij dat gelezen hebt of niet. Volgens mij niet omdat het om een Shia artikel ging hetgeen jij resoluut afwijst ook al het in de Koran en in aantal bekende Sunnie Hadieths staat vermeld. Betere en een heldere beschrijving van Shia omschrijving vind je nergens anders dan in de Koran en in aantal bekende Sunnie Hadieths.Indien jij over Shia Moslims twijfelt, twijfel je aan de Koran, de Islam en aan Allah. 
> 
> Als Shia zeg ik ook dat ik een Sunni ben. Dit wil NIETS EN NIETS anders zeggen dan dat ik DE WARE SUNNAH van de Profeet Mohammed (vrede zij met Hem en Zijn familie) volg! Dit houdt ook in dat ik tevens de Sunnah van alle profeten die door Allah uitverkoren en neder gezonden waren als Moslim, Boodschappers van Allah wiens ouders ook Moslims waren en in een reine toestand als feillozen nedergezonden zijn. Daarnaast volg ik ook de Sunnah van de Ahlal Baite (vrede zij met Hen), Profeet Mohammed (S.A.W.), Imam Ali de 1e rechtmatige Khalifa en 1e Imam gekozen door de Allah eveneens als bij alle profeten, verkondigd door de Profeet Mohammed (S.A.W.) tijdens zijn laatste toespraak/preek bij Ghadeer - Kum als de rechtmatige opvolgers van de profeet Mohammed (vrede zij met Hem en Zijn Familie) die door Allah zijn uitverkorenen als de Khalifas en Imams. Dus niet die Khalifas die door de mensen zelf zijn uitgekozen en tot hun 40e in Kuffar hebben geleefd wiens ouders ook allerlei afgoden hebben zitten aanbidden en als een onreine mens ter wereld zijn gekomen..De profeten en de Imams die door Allah neder gezonden zijn feilloos, rein en ze hoeven niet besneden te worden omdat ze bij de geboorte al besneden zijn, niet gewassen hoeven te worden en ze hebben allemaal een dezelfde stamboom van Adam, Ibrahim, Musa, Ihsa, Mohammed, Fatima, Ali, Hassan, Hussain tot Mahdi. Abu Bakr, Ummar en Usman (Aisha) horen hier niet in het rijtje thuis voor alle duidelijkheid! 
> 
> ...



De reactie over haatpraatjes staan niet aan jou gericht, dacht dat dat wel duidelijk was. Maar voor de duidelijkheid: *dat zei ik niet tegen jou!* 

Wat betreft Lakom dienoukoom wa liya dien: Voor jullie jouw geloof en voor mij het mijne. Ik heb nergens geschreven dat ik een moslim ben en jij een ongelovige. Jij haalt er zelf de andere tekst bij. Dus die toorn die je over hen wenst mag je bij je houden.  :knipoog: 

Verder heb ik geen zin mij te verdiepen in een discussie over de Shia. Je zegt te geloven in de profeet Mohammed sws, klinkt in mijn oren als een sounniet. 

Ik blijf bij mij standpunt dat sounnie en Shia tegelijk zijn onmogelijk is.

Maar nogmaals, en nu in net nl om gezeur te voorkomen, voor mij mijn geloof en voor jou het jouwe.

* Ik heb jouw artikels niet gelezen, en vind het jammer dat onder jouw eigen bericht ook een geplakte tekst stond.

----------


## [email protected]

> _Geplaatst door bukhari_ 
> *Assalam Alaikum [email protected]@,
> 
> Over Muta'h onderwerp stuur ik je later de documenten op omdat ik nu geen tijd heb. Ik hou het liever op Muta'h Zawaj in plaats van genotshuwelijk, Muta'h Misjyar. Als jij Muta'h Zawaj als genots huwelijk beschrijft hetgeen in de Kora'n en in Hadieths als Halal verklaar is. Dan zou het bij jou waarschijnlijk Zinah wat als Haram verklaar is, Halal zijn of niet? Ben hel niewssgierig om jou menig te lezen. Trouwens van welke vorm heb jij inmiddels gebruikt gemaakt want daar ben ik nog benieuwder naar?
> 
> Wa Assalam
> Jahangir Bukhari*




De Shia's trouwen voor een bepaalde tijd, bv een maand, om het daarna weer nietig te laten verklaren. Daar heb ik het over en dat weet je best.  :knipoog: 

En wat suggereer je dat bij mij dingen die zinaa zijn halaal zijn?

Stagfir Allah.  :knipoog:

----------

